# If you could have only 5 guns...



## WinterBorn

This started as an internet discussion on another site.   But I thought I'd bring it here.

My choices?

1) Springfield M1911
2) Ruger 10/22
3) Remington 870
4) Springfield Scout Squad
5) Ruger Single Six


----------



## tinydancer

Oh my can we do one at a time?


----------



## Gracie

two 357 magnums
38 special
shotgun
22 rifle


----------



## tinydancer

It's important because I love each and every one for a reason. Not five only a couple. 

My Hawken. Means everything to me. From the way she pushes on my shoulder. From the way she reminds me these are the early days. From the smell. From making me feel like I count. She's something to me.


----------



## jon_berzerk

WinterBorn said:


> This started as an internet discussion on another site.   But I thought I'd bring it here.
> 
> My choices?
> 
> 1) Springfield M1911
> 2) Ruger 10/22
> 3) Remington 870
> 4) Springfield Scout Squad
> 5) Ruger Single Six



can another five go to the wife


----------



## tinydancer

Boy this is hard because I've loved a lot of guns in my time. But hey. I'm a Boone. My family would kill me if I didn't put up the one. I would be toast.


----------



## Tom Sweetnam

Two M-60's with ten extra barrels and 10,000 rounds
A late issue M-16 (with functioning automatic mode) and 5000 rounds
A thumper with 400 rounds
An XM-14 with Zeiss scope and 400 rounds of match ammo

Of course that's just for my home bunker. If we're moving around the landscape, I'd whittle it down to the M-16 and 300 rounds plus the thumper and 20 rounds.


----------



## tinydancer

One of my favorite places on earth guys is in Tennessee. Smoky Mountain Knife Works.  Any of you guys been there? It is to die for.


----------



## tinydancer

Tom Sweetnam said:


> Two M-60's with ten extra barrels and 10,000 rounds
> A late issue M-16 (with functioning automatic mode) and 5000 rounds
> A thumper with 400 rounds
> An XM-14 with Zeiss scope and 400 rounds of match ammo
> 
> Of course that's just for my home bunker. If we're moving around the landscape, I'd whittle it down to the M-16 and 300 rounds plus the thumper and 20 rounds.



Sweet lord almighty you now resemble Burt in Tremors you old bastard! Hey I want you on my Neighborhood Watch program.


----------



## S.J.

Remington 335 double barrel shotgun
S&W 357 magnum stainless
Winchester model 94 30/30
AS 50 sniper rifle
Uzi 9 mm


----------



## Politico

Questions like these are usually asked on survival forums where everyone thinks they will be humping it with 10 guns and thousands of rounds of ammo. You could not carry five weapons plus ammo for any considerable distance. My selection would be at most three. A pistol and ether a rifle with a .22 conversion or a breakdown scout.


----------



## strollingbones

smokey mountain knives outside of townsend tn?


----------



## strollingbones

i will always go with a sawed off and a .22 rifle....the other 3 would just be extra weight


----------



## S.J.

strollingbones said:


> i will always go with a sawed off and a .22 rifle....the other 3 would just be extra weight


He didn't say anything about carrying 5 weapons, he said "have" 5 weapons.


----------



## WinterBorn

tinydancer said:


> It's important because I love each and every one for a reason. Not five only a couple.
> 
> My Hawken. Means everything to me. From the way she pushes on my shoulder. From the way she reminds me these are the early days. From the smell. From making me feel like I count. She's something to me.



Yeah, I am not ashamed to say I would shed a tear for a few of my other guns.  You get attached.  lol


----------



## WinterBorn

S.J. said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> i will always go with a sawed off and a .22 rifle....the other 3 would just be extra weight
> 
> 
> 
> He didn't say anything about carrying 5 weapons, he said "have" 5 weapons.
Click to expand...


Right.  This is not necessarily what I would carry, but what I would have.

And there is no mention of accessories.  I have a Remington 870 on my list.  I happen to own 2 barrels for an 870.  I am assuming I have both barrels and accessories.  So it covers hunting and I still have my defensive shotgun.


----------



## strollingbones

ahhh i would take a browning semi belgium made 12 gauge


----------



## strollingbones

and a desert eagle......


----------



## Gunman

Five 6mmBR with five difference barrel length & Twist built on a trued Rem.700....


----------



## WinterBorn

Gunman said:


> Five 6mmBR with five difference barrel length & Twist built on a trued Rem.700....



Wouldn't a gun with an interchangeable barrel system be more efficient?   Like the T/C Encore?   Sure, it might be a bit slower, but the Remington 700 isn't exactly a speed demon.

I am not arguing your choice.  Just discussing options.


----------



## Gunman

Just like the right gun for all occasion... Only one set of reloading dies.....


----------



## Roadrunner

WinterBorn said:


> This started as an internet discussion on another site.   But I thought I'd bring it here.
> 
> My choices?
> 
> 1) Springfield M1911
> 2) Ruger 10/22
> 3) Remington 870
> 4) Springfield Scout Squad
> 5) Ruger Single Six


1) .30.06 BAR, giving up my .300 for more '06 ammo.

2) Springfield Armory M1-A.

3) Remington 700 .223.

4) S&W .357 revolver

5. S&W .22 revolver.


These are the ones I'd keep if limited to 5 I already had.


----------



## theDoctorisIn

M1911
M1 Garand
Remington 870
AR-10
.308 AI


----------



## HenryBHough

Three's enough.

Ancient S&W Lemon Squeezer .32 came into the family two generations back as a gift from the wife of someone who had found it particularly helpful in overcoming cancer.  Nice history should anyone want to ask too many questions.

Mossberg 500 12 ga. cut down to 18-1/8 inch.  Nice for walking in the country where hostile critters walk.  Handles rifled slugs and sabot rounds in mixed loads quite handily.

Remington .30-06 stainless with modest scope.  Easy to maintain; rugged, reliable and not excessively heavy.  Proven effective on grizz up to 800#/ungulates up to 1,200#.


----------



## eagle1462010

tinydancer said:


> One of my favorite places on earth guys is in Tennessee. Smoky Mountain Knife Works.  Any of you guys been there? It is to die for.


That's a great place............Love to go back there............Rented a Cabin in the mountains........a great way to relax...........and the Knife Works just topped it off.


----------



## eagle1462010

1.  12 guage shot gun
2.  Desert Eagle Israeli version
3.  M-1
4.  AR-15
5.  7mm Rifle


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

The AR-15
   The FN FNX-.45
   The 870 in 3 inch 12 gauge.
    Remington 700 .270
    Ruger 10/22


----------



## sealybobo

WinterBorn said:


> This started as an internet discussion on another site.   But I thought I'd bring it here.
> 
> My choices?
> 
> 1) Springfield M1911
> 2) Ruger 10/22
> 3) Remington 870
> 4) Springfield Scout Squad
> 5) Ruger Single Six



1 Daisy red rider
2. My little 5 shot 22 revolver for poker games.
3. Shotgun
4. Long range rifle
5. Crossbow


----------



## jon_berzerk

HereWeGoAgain said:


> The AR-15
> The FN FNX-.45
> The 870 in 3 inch 12 gauge.
> Remington 700 .270
> Ruger 10/22




good choices 

i would keep handy my 700 in 30-06 since it fits in well with my remmie 760 30-06


----------



## CMike

Glock 19 9 m compact
AR-15
Shotgun with extended magazine
Kimber Pro Raptor II .45
M&P 9c


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

jon_berzerk said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> The AR-15
> The FN FNX-.45
> The 870 in 3 inch 12 gauge.
> Remington 700 .270
> Ruger 10/22
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good choices
> 
> i would keep handy my 700 in 30-06 since it fits in well with my remmie 760 30-06
Click to expand...


   I figure those choices would pretty much cover every situation you might encounter.


----------



## sealybobo

I wish I could sell it all and go out with a long range rifle a shotgun and maybe a handgun and a horse and mule and all the gear and go live on top of a mountain in a log cabin next to a creek for fishing and live off the land. I wish they'd come out with another Jeremiah johnson type movie. I wish I could go do it myself. Maybe after my parents are gone I'll head out.


----------



## hortysir

Only 5, hunh?

12ga pump
270
40
357
30-06


----------



## sealybobo

HereWeGoAgain said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> The AR-15
> The FN FNX-.45
> The 870 in 3 inch 12 gauge.
> Remington 700 .270
> Ruger 10/22
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good choices
> 
> i would keep handy my 700 in 30-06 since it fits in well with my remmie 760 30-06
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I figure those choices would pretty much cover every situation you might encounter.
Click to expand...


I'm assuming the shotgun handgun and rifle are 3. What are the other 2 you need? Is a 22 or small shotgun one of your 5? If not, besides the shotgun long rifle and handgun do you need?

One should be an automatic weapon? In case you get attacked by a group? Imagine if jerimiah johnson had an ak47. 

So what are your other 2? Or what is your 5th gun you think you need?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

sealybobo said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> The AR-15
> The FN FNX-.45
> The 870 in 3 inch 12 gauge.
> Remington 700 .270
> Ruger 10/22
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good choices
> 
> i would keep handy my 700 in 30-06 since it fits in well with my remmie 760 30-06
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I figure those choices would pretty much cover every situation you might encounter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm assuming the shotgun handgun and rifle are 3. What are the other 2 you need? Is a 22 or small shotgun one of your 5? If not, besides the shotgun long rifle and handgun do you need?
> 
> One should be an automatic weapon? In case you get attacked by a group? Imagine if jerimiah johnson had an ak47.
> 
> So what are your other 2? Or what is your 5th gun you think you need?
Click to expand...


   The Ruger 10/22 would be the .22 and the 700 .270 is a deer rifle that would work just fine as a sniper rifle.
  No machine guns though. They waste to much ammo.


----------



## sealybobo

HereWeGoAgain said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> The AR-15
> The FN FNX-.45
> The 870 in 3 inch 12 gauge.
> Remington 700 .270
> Ruger 10/22
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good choices
> 
> i would keep handy my 700 in 30-06 since it fits in well with my remmie 760 30-06
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I figure those choices would pretty much cover every situation you might encounter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm assuming the shotgun handgun and rifle are 3. What are the other 2 you need? Is a 22 or small shotgun one of your 5? If not, besides the shotgun long rifle and handgun do you need?
> 
> One should be an automatic weapon? In case you get attacked by a group? Imagine if jerimiah johnson had an ak47.
> 
> So what are your other 2? Or what is your 5th gun you think you need?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Ruger 10/22 would be the .22 and the 700 .270 is a deer rifle that would work just fine as a sniper rifle.
> No machine guns though. They waste to much ammo.
Click to expand...


So shotgun handgun 22 sniper and what else do you need? And what and how much are you going to use the 22 for? Small game? Because the ammos cheap? You could shoot groundhog opossum squirrel racoon beaver turkey rabbit.


----------



## JWBooth

WinterBorn said:


> This started as an internet discussion on another site.   But I thought I'd bring it here.
> 
> My choices?
> 
> 1) Springfield M1911
> 2) Ruger 10/22
> 3) Remington 870
> 4) Springfield Scout Squad
> 5) Ruger Single Six



1) Para Ordnance P14
2) Smith & Wesson Model 681
3) Remington 870, with an additional rifled slug barrel
4) Saiga IZ 137 AK .308
5) Ruger 10/22


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

sealybobo said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> The AR-15
> The FN FNX-.45
> The 870 in 3 inch 12 gauge.
> Remington 700 .270
> Ruger 10/22
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good choices
> 
> i would keep handy my 700 in 30-06 since it fits in well with my remmie 760 30-06
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I figure those choices would pretty much cover every situation you might encounter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm assuming the shotgun handgun and rifle are 3. What are the other 2 you need? Is a 22 or small shotgun one of your 5? If not, besides the shotgun long rifle and handgun do you need?
> 
> One should be an automatic weapon? In case you get attacked by a group? Imagine if jerimiah johnson had an ak47.
> 
> So what are your other 2? Or what is your 5th gun you think you need?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Ruger 10/22 would be the .22 and the 700 .270 is a deer rifle that would work just fine as a sniper rifle.
> No machine guns though. They waste to much ammo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So shotgun handgun 22 sniper and what else do you need? And what and how much are you going to use the 22 for? Small game? Because the ammos cheap? You could shoot groundhog opossum squirrel racoon beaver turkey rabbit.
Click to expand...


  One battle type rifle,a pistol so you'd always have a gun on you. The shotgun for bird and or deer. The deer rifle for hunting large game and two and four legged predators at range.
  And the .22 for small game.


----------



## sealybobo

HereWeGoAgain said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> good choices
> 
> i would keep handy my 700 in 30-06 since it fits in well with my remmie 760 30-06
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I figure those choices would pretty much cover every situation you might encounter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm assuming the shotgun handgun and rifle are 3. What are the other 2 you need? Is a 22 or small shotgun one of your 5? If not, besides the shotgun long rifle and handgun do you need?
> 
> One should be an automatic weapon? In case you get attacked by a group? Imagine if jerimiah johnson had an ak47.
> 
> So what are your other 2? Or what is your 5th gun you think you need?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Ruger 10/22 would be the .22 and the 700 .270 is a deer rifle that would work just fine as a sniper rifle.
> No machine guns though. They waste to much ammo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So shotgun handgun 22 sniper and what else do you need? And what and how much are you going to use the 22 for? Small game? Because the ammos cheap? You could shoot groundhog opossum squirrel racoon beaver turkey rabbit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One battle type rifle,a pistol so you'd always have a gun on you. The shotgun for bird and or deer. The deer rifle for hunting large game and two and four legged predators at range.
> And the .22 for small game.
Click to expand...

What's a battle rifle like a modern day army weapon that holds 20 rounds? I agree one of those would be a must. The deer rifle would be long range kills. Remember Quigley down under with tom selleck? He had a great long range gun but nothing for close combat.


----------



## Manonthestreet

Raging Judge
Chiappa X
Scar-17


----------



## williepete

tinydancer said:


> Sweet lord almighty you now resemble Burt in Tremors you old bastard! Hey I want you on my Neighborhood Watch program.



Broke into the wrong rec room didn't ya?


----------



## WinterBorn

HereWeGoAgain said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> good choices
> 
> i would keep handy my 700 in 30-06 since it fits in well with my remmie 760 30-06
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I figure those choices would pretty much cover every situation you might encounter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm assuming the shotgun handgun and rifle are 3. What are the other 2 you need? Is a 22 or small shotgun one of your 5? If not, besides the shotgun long rifle and handgun do you need?
> 
> One should be an automatic weapon? In case you get attacked by a group? Imagine if jerimiah johnson had an ak47.
> 
> So what are your other 2? Or what is your 5th gun you think you need?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Ruger 10/22 would be the .22 and the 700 .270 is a deer rifle that would work just fine as a sniper rifle.
> No machine guns though. They waste to much ammo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So shotgun handgun 22 sniper and what else do you need? And what and how much are you going to use the 22 for? Small game? Because the ammos cheap? You could shoot groundhog opossum squirrel racoon beaver turkey rabbit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One battle type rifle,a pistol so you'd always have a gun on you. The shotgun for bird and or deer. The deer rifle for hunting large game and two and four legged predators at range.
> And the .22 for small game.
Click to expand...



I went with a self defense handgun, a battle rifle that doubles as a hunting rifle, a shotgun that can defend or hunt, and a pair of .22s (revolver & 10/22).  I think those will cover everything too.

I'm not sure I would be able to get rid of my Ruger No.1 in .270.   That is my favorite and the prettiest rifle I have ever seen.


----------



## sealybobo

WinterBorn said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> I figure those choices would pretty much cover every situation you might encounter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm assuming the shotgun handgun and rifle are 3. What are the other 2 you need? Is a 22 or small shotgun one of your 5? If not, besides the shotgun long rifle and handgun do you need?
> 
> One should be an automatic weapon? In case you get attacked by a group? Imagine if jerimiah johnson had an ak47.
> 
> So what are your other 2? Or what is your 5th gun you think you need?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Ruger 10/22 would be the .22 and the 700 .270 is a deer rifle that would work just fine as a sniper rifle.
> No machine guns though. They waste to much ammo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So shotgun handgun 22 sniper and what else do you need? And what and how much are you going to use the 22 for? Small game? Because the ammos cheap? You could shoot groundhog opossum squirrel racoon beaver turkey rabbit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One battle type rifle,a pistol so you'd always have a gun on you. The shotgun for bird and or deer. The deer rifle for hunting large game and two and four legged predators at range.
> And the .22 for small game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I went with a self defense handgun, a battle rifle that doubles as a hunting rifle, a shotgun that can defend or hunt, and a pair of .22s (revolver & 10/22).  I think those will cover everything too.
> 
> I'm not sure I would be able to get rid of my Ruger No.1 in .270.   That is my favorite and the prettiest rifle I have ever seen.
Click to expand...

You can only carry so much. Sorry. That's why one of my guns would be my little 22 daringer shoots 22s holds 5 and fits in the palm of my hand. I could take on 6 indians with just that gun. Provided they just had knives because if they had arrows they kill me because the guns no good at 10 paces. Lol

Let's cut it down to 3. Shotgun handgun and hunting rifle top 3. I like the Riflemans gun.  So what would be the best handgun and why?


----------



## sealybobo

What's the most accurate long range handgun? In otherwords shoot the farthest and most accurate while aks has some power. Would the best handgun be a 22? If you already have a shotgun and hunting rifle maybe a 22 would be the best 3rd gun?


----------



## WinterBorn

sealybobo said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm assuming the shotgun handgun and rifle are 3. What are the other 2 you need? Is a 22 or small shotgun one of your 5? If not, besides the shotgun long rifle and handgun do you need?
> 
> One should be an automatic weapon? In case you get attacked by a group? Imagine if jerimiah johnson had an ak47.
> 
> So what are your other 2? Or what is your 5th gun you think you need?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Ruger 10/22 would be the .22 and the 700 .270 is a deer rifle that would work just fine as a sniper rifle.
> No machine guns though. They waste to much ammo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So shotgun handgun 22 sniper and what else do you need? And what and how much are you going to use the 22 for? Small game? Because the ammos cheap? You could shoot groundhog opossum squirrel racoon beaver turkey rabbit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One battle type rifle,a pistol so you'd always have a gun on you. The shotgun for bird and or deer. The deer rifle for hunting large game and two and four legged predators at range.
> And the .22 for small game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I went with a self defense handgun, a battle rifle that doubles as a hunting rifle, a shotgun that can defend or hunt, and a pair of .22s (revolver & 10/22).  I think those will cover everything too.
> 
> I'm not sure I would be able to get rid of my Ruger No.1 in .270.   That is my favorite and the prettiest rifle I have ever seen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can only carry so much. Sorry. That's why one of my guns would be my little 22 daringer shoots 22s holds 5 and fits in the palm of my hand. I could take on 6 indians with just that gun. Provided they just had knives because if they had arrows they kill me because the guns no good at 10 paces. Lol
> 
> Let's cut it down to 3. Shotgun handgun and hunting rifle top 3. I like the Riflemans gun.  So what would be the best handgun and why?
Click to expand...


I am extremely fond of my M1911 .45 ACP.  But if I could only have one handgun, it would be a single action .44 magnum.  I could hunt small game with shotshells, big game with full bore .44 and use it defensively with .44 special (less recoil & quicker recovery time).   Slow as hell to reload though.


----------



## WinterBorn

sealybobo said:


> What's the most accurate long range handgun? In otherwords shoot the farthest and most accurate while aks has some power. Would the best handgun be a 22? If you already have a shotgun and hunting rifle maybe a 22 would be the best 3rd gun?



Depending on where you are, a shotgun makes a good hunting gun.  I'll be in the wooded places in the southeast.


----------



## sealybobo

WinterBorn said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Ruger 10/22 would be the .22 and the 700 .270 is a deer rifle that would work just fine as a sniper rifle.
> No machine guns though. They waste to much ammo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So shotgun handgun 22 sniper and what else do you need? And what and how much are you going to use the 22 for? Small game? Because the ammos cheap? You could shoot groundhog opossum squirrel racoon beaver turkey rabbit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One battle type rifle,a pistol so you'd always have a gun on you. The shotgun for bird and or deer. The deer rifle for hunting large game and two and four legged predators at range.
> And the .22 for small game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I went with a self defense handgun, a battle rifle that doubles as a hunting rifle, a shotgun that can defend or hunt, and a pair of .22s (revolver & 10/22).  I think those will cover everything too.
> 
> I'm not sure I would be able to get rid of my Ruger No.1 in .270.   That is my favorite and the prettiest rifle I have ever seen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can only carry so much. Sorry. That's why one of my guns would be my little 22 daringer shoots 22s holds 5 and fits in the palm of my hand. I could take on 6 indians with just that gun. Provided they just had knives because if they had arrows they kill me because the guns no good at 10 paces. Lol
> 
> Let's cut it down to 3. Shotgun handgun and hunting rifle top 3. I like the Riflemans gun.  So what would be the best handgun and why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am extremely fond of my M1911 .45 ACP.  But if I could only have one handgun, it would be a single action .44 magnum.  I could hunt small game with shotshells, big game with full bore .44 and use it defensively with .44 special (less recoil & quicker recovery time).   Slow as hell to reload though.
Click to expand...

I'd want that rifle that shoots a long way and holds a lot of shells. Remington? How many rounds does your rifle hold? Wouldn't a 22 handgun be enough with the rifle and shotgun? I guess not if a bear wakes you up its not.


----------



## sealybobo

WinterBorn said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's the most accurate long range handgun? In otherwords shoot the farthest and most accurate while aks has some power. Would the best handgun be a 22? If you already have a shotgun and hunting rifle maybe a 22 would be the best 3rd gun?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Depending on where you are, a shotgun makes a good hunting gun.  I'll be in the wooded places in the southeast.
Click to expand...

Theres so much woods up north michigan but I dont think you can go live like a mountain man on state land. Maybe in the U.P? Its beautiful up there.


----------



## WinterBorn

sealybobo said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> So shotgun handgun 22 sniper and what else do you need? And what and how much are you going to use the 22 for? Small game? Because the ammos cheap? You could shoot groundhog opossum squirrel racoon beaver turkey rabbit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One battle type rifle,a pistol so you'd always have a gun on you. The shotgun for bird and or deer. The deer rifle for hunting large game and two and four legged predators at range.
> And the .22 for small game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I went with a self defense handgun, a battle rifle that doubles as a hunting rifle, a shotgun that can defend or hunt, and a pair of .22s (revolver & 10/22).  I think those will cover everything too.
> 
> I'm not sure I would be able to get rid of my Ruger No.1 in .270.   That is my favorite and the prettiest rifle I have ever seen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can only carry so much. Sorry. That's why one of my guns would be my little 22 daringer shoots 22s holds 5 and fits in the palm of my hand. I could take on 6 indians with just that gun. Provided they just had knives because if they had arrows they kill me because the guns no good at 10 paces. Lol
> 
> Let's cut it down to 3. Shotgun handgun and hunting rifle top 3. I like the Riflemans gun.  So what would be the best handgun and why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am extremely fond of my M1911 .45 ACP.  But if I could only have one handgun, it would be a single action .44 magnum.  I could hunt small game with shotshells, big game with full bore .44 and use it defensively with .44 special (less recoil & quicker recovery time).   Slow as hell to reload though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd want that rifle that shoots a long way and holds a lot of shells. Remington? How many rounds does your rifle hold? Wouldn't a 22 handgun be enough with the rifle and shotgun? I guess not if a bear wakes you up its not.
Click to expand...


Once you get out beyond 250 yards or so, the skill of the shooter starts to count as much as the rifle.  Granted, some rifles won't be worth much at that range, but long range and high capacity may not be all you look at.

First of all, the true long range rifles tend to be heavy with long barrels.  This makes them awkward for anything except long range shooting.  

Second of all, the calibers are great for long range, but way over powered for anything close.


----------



## WinterBorn

sealybobo said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> So shotgun handgun 22 sniper and what else do you need? And what and how much are you going to use the 22 for? Small game? Because the ammos cheap? You could shoot groundhog opossum squirrel racoon beaver turkey rabbit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One battle type rifle,a pistol so you'd always have a gun on you. The shotgun for bird and or deer. The deer rifle for hunting large game and two and four legged predators at range.
> And the .22 for small game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I went with a self defense handgun, a battle rifle that doubles as a hunting rifle, a shotgun that can defend or hunt, and a pair of .22s (revolver & 10/22).  I think those will cover everything too.
> 
> I'm not sure I would be able to get rid of my Ruger No.1 in .270.   That is my favorite and the prettiest rifle I have ever seen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can only carry so much. Sorry. That's why one of my guns would be my little 22 daringer shoots 22s holds 5 and fits in the palm of my hand. I could take on 6 indians with just that gun. Provided they just had knives because if they had arrows they kill me because the guns no good at 10 paces. Lol
> 
> Let's cut it down to 3. Shotgun handgun and hunting rifle top 3. I like the Riflemans gun.  So what would be the best handgun and why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am extremely fond of my M1911 .45 ACP.  But if I could only have one handgun, it would be a single action .44 magnum.  I could hunt small game with shotshells, big game with full bore .44 and use it defensively with .44 special (less recoil & quicker recovery time).   Slow as hell to reload though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd want that rifle that shoots a long way and holds a lot of shells. Remington? How many rounds does your rifle hold? Wouldn't a 22 handgun be enough with the rifle and shotgun? I guess not if a bear wakes you up its not.
Click to expand...


In many situations a handgun will be used as a defensive gun.  While a .22 will kill, it won't guarantee a quick stop like a bigger caliber.   My grandfather was shot in the leg by my uncle when they were rabbit hunting in the late 1930s.  When my grandfather died in 1981 the bullet was still there.  Hit a man in the leg with a .45ACP, .357, or a .44 and he is down and needing medical care.


----------



## sealybobo

WinterBorn said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> One battle type rifle,a pistol so you'd always have a gun on you. The shotgun for bird and or deer. The deer rifle for hunting large game and two and four legged predators at range.
> And the .22 for small game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went with a self defense handgun, a battle rifle that doubles as a hunting rifle, a shotgun that can defend or hunt, and a pair of .22s (revolver & 10/22).  I think those will cover everything too.
> 
> I'm not sure I would be able to get rid of my Ruger No.1 in .270.   That is my favorite and the prettiest rifle I have ever seen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can only carry so much. Sorry. That's why one of my guns would be my little 22 daringer shoots 22s holds 5 and fits in the palm of my hand. I could take on 6 indians with just that gun. Provided they just had knives because if they had arrows they kill me because the guns no good at 10 paces. Lol
> 
> Let's cut it down to 3. Shotgun handgun and hunting rifle top 3. I like the Riflemans gun.  So what would be the best handgun and why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am extremely fond of my M1911 .45 ACP.  But if I could only have one handgun, it would be a single action .44 magnum.  I could hunt small game with shotshells, big game with full bore .44 and use it defensively with .44 special (less recoil & quicker recovery time).   Slow as hell to reload though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd want that rifle that shoots a long way and holds a lot of shells. Remington? How many rounds does your rifle hold? Wouldn't a 22 handgun be enough with the rifle and shotgun? I guess not if a bear wakes you up its not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Once you get out beyond 250 yards or so, the skill of the shooter starts to count as much as the rifle.  Granted, some rifles won't be worth much at that range, but long range and high capacity may not be all you look at.
> 
> First of all, the true long range rifles tend to be heavy with long barrels.  This makes them awkward for anything except long range shooting.
> 
> Second of all, the calibers are great for long range, but way over powered for anything close.
Click to expand...

My bro and I just bought 70 acres up north michigan. I the thumb you can't shoot long range but where we bought we can. What long range deer gun should I buy? Cheap but big enough cal I can take down a deer.  What's the smallest and go up. I'm going to be needing one because I hate it when I have my crossbow and a deer walks 80 feet from me.


----------



## WinterBorn

sealybobo said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I went with a self defense handgun, a battle rifle that doubles as a hunting rifle, a shotgun that can defend or hunt, and a pair of .22s (revolver & 10/22).  I think those will cover everything too.
> 
> I'm not sure I would be able to get rid of my Ruger No.1 in .270.   That is my favorite and the prettiest rifle I have ever seen.
> 
> 
> 
> You can only carry so much. Sorry. That's why one of my guns would be my little 22 daringer shoots 22s holds 5 and fits in the palm of my hand. I could take on 6 indians with just that gun. Provided they just had knives because if they had arrows they kill me because the guns no good at 10 paces. Lol
> 
> Let's cut it down to 3. Shotgun handgun and hunting rifle top 3. I like the Riflemans gun.  So what would be the best handgun and why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am extremely fond of my M1911 .45 ACP.  But if I could only have one handgun, it would be a single action .44 magnum.  I could hunt small game with shotshells, big game with full bore .44 and use it defensively with .44 special (less recoil & quicker recovery time).   Slow as hell to reload though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd want that rifle that shoots a long way and holds a lot of shells. Remington? How many rounds does your rifle hold? Wouldn't a 22 handgun be enough with the rifle and shotgun? I guess not if a bear wakes you up its not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Once you get out beyond 250 yards or so, the skill of the shooter starts to count as much as the rifle.  Granted, some rifles won't be worth much at that range, but long range and high capacity may not be all you look at.
> 
> First of all, the true long range rifles tend to be heavy with long barrels.  This makes them awkward for anything except long range shooting.
> 
> Second of all, the calibers are great for long range, but way over powered for anything close.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My bro and I just bought 70 acres up north michigan. I the thumb you can't shoot long range but where we bought we can. What long range deer gun should I buy? Cheap but big enough cal I can take down a deer.  What's the smallest and go up. I'm going to be needing one because I hate it when I have my crossbow and a deer walks 80 feet from me.
Click to expand...


I don't know the game laws up there, but I wouldn't use anything smaller than a .243.    If you have a problem with recoil a 25-06 has good range and enough power to kill a deer.  But it still requires good shot placement, like all will.

If you can find a good .308 or 30-06 they can usually be had without spending a fortune.   A 7mm magnum or 300 win mag will reach farther and shoot flatter.  I have a .270 that I can reliably hit out to 300 yards or so.  I am sure it would do well at greater distances, but the gun range I use only has a 300 yard rifle range.    (bear in mind, that is 3 football fields)


----------



## joebfishin

Come on , you all have great picks but what if the shit hits the fan like you all think and those are the only guns you can have. Is that what you really want? Sure I'll take one or two of them, my answer would be a muzzle loader..... Give me five of them, I can make my own powder, balls, flint, or caps, and never worry about how I'm gonna shoot them when I run out of loads.


----------



## WinterBorn

joebfishin said:


> Come on , you all have great picks but what if the shit hits the fan like you all think and those are the only guns you can have. Is that what you really want? Sure I'll take one or two of them, my answer would be a muzzle loader..... Give me five of them, I can make my own powder, balls, flint, or caps, and never worry about how I'm gonna shoot them when I run out of loads.



Make your own powder & caps??    I'm going to make my own centerfire rounds.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

sealybobo said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> I figure those choices would pretty much cover every situation you might encounter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm assuming the shotgun handgun and rifle are 3. What are the other 2 you need? Is a 22 or small shotgun one of your 5? If not, besides the shotgun long rifle and handgun do you need?
> 
> One should be an automatic weapon? In case you get attacked by a group? Imagine if jerimiah johnson had an ak47.
> 
> So what are your other 2? Or what is your 5th gun you think you need?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Ruger 10/22 would be the .22 and the 700 .270 is a deer rifle that would work just fine as a sniper rifle.
> No machine guns though. They waste to much ammo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So shotgun handgun 22 sniper and what else do you need? And what and how much are you going to use the 22 for? Small game? Because the ammos cheap? You could shoot groundhog opossum squirrel racoon beaver turkey rabbit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One battle type rifle,a pistol so you'd always have a gun on you. The shotgun for bird and or deer. The deer rifle for hunting large game and two and four legged predators at range.
> And the .22 for small game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's a battle rifle like a modern day army weapon that holds 20 rounds? I agree one of those would be a must. The deer rifle would be long range kills. Remember Quigley down under with tom selleck? He had a great long range gun but nothing for close combat.
Click to expand...


  The AR would be the defense rifle(30 round mag)  The FNX .45 pistol is a combat weapon as well and holds 15 rounds plus one in the pipe. Both purely for protection.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

joebfishin said:


> Come on , you all have great picks but what if the shit hits the fan like you all think and those are the only guns you can have. Is that what you really want? Sure I'll take one or two of them, my answer would be a muzzle loader..... Give me five of them, I can make my own powder, balls, flint, or caps, and never worry about how I'm gonna shoot them when I run out of loads.



 If the shit hits the fan you are unlikely to run out of ammo.
Consider this...if you were to get into the shit you're either gonna die and ammo becomes a moot point,or you're going to win and their ammo becomes yours.
   As long as you're not using some obscure caliber ammo shouldnt be a problem.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

sealybobo said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm assuming the shotgun handgun and rifle are 3. What are the other 2 you need? Is a 22 or small shotgun one of your 5? If not, besides the shotgun long rifle and handgun do you need?
> 
> One should be an automatic weapon? In case you get attacked by a group? Imagine if jerimiah johnson had an ak47.
> 
> So what are your other 2? Or what is your 5th gun you think you need?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Ruger 10/22 would be the .22 and the 700 .270 is a deer rifle that would work just fine as a sniper rifle.
> No machine guns though. They waste to much ammo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So shotgun handgun 22 sniper and what else do you need? And what and how much are you going to use the 22 for? Small game? Because the ammos cheap? You could shoot groundhog opossum squirrel racoon beaver turkey rabbit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One battle type rifle,a pistol so you'd always have a gun on you. The shotgun for bird and or deer. The deer rifle for hunting large game and two and four legged predators at range.
> And the .22 for small game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I went with a self defense handgun, a battle rifle that doubles as a hunting rifle, a shotgun that can defend or hunt, and a pair of .22s (revolver & 10/22).  I think those will cover everything too.
> 
> I'm not sure I would be able to get rid of my Ruger No.1 in .270.   That is my favorite and the prettiest rifle I have ever seen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can only carry so much. Sorry. That's why one of my guns would be my little 22 daringer shoots 22s holds 5 and fits in the palm of my hand. I could take on 6 indians with just that gun. Provided they just had knives because if they had arrows they kill me because the guns no good at 10 paces. Lol
> 
> Let's cut it down to 3. Shotgun handgun and hunting rifle top 3. I like the Riflemans gun.  So what would be the best handgun and why?
Click to expand...


  If we cut it down to three i'd go with the AR-15,FNX-.45 and the Ruger 10/22.
A shotgun while nice isn't absolutely necessary.
  Hand guns are for defense,so large calibers and lots of ammo capacity are a must.
If you get into the shit,a pistol will always be with you and it's used to fight your way to your assault rifle.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

sealybobo said:


> What's the most accurate long range handgun? In otherwords shoot the farthest and most accurate while aks has some power. Would the best handgun be a 22? If you already have a shotgun and hunting rifle maybe a 22 would be the best 3rd gun?



  Twenty two pistols wouldnt be your best choice.
While you can kill someone with em they dont have enough knockdown power or range to make them useful. Now a twenty two rifle is a whole different thing,extremely accurate and great for small game.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

WinterBorn said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can only carry so much. Sorry. That's why one of my guns would be my little 22 daringer shoots 22s holds 5 and fits in the palm of my hand. I could take on 6 indians with just that gun. Provided they just had knives because if they had arrows they kill me because the guns no good at 10 paces. Lol
> 
> Let's cut it down to 3. Shotgun handgun and hunting rifle top 3. I like the Riflemans gun.  So what would be the best handgun and why?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am extremely fond of my M1911 .45 ACP.  But if I could only have one handgun, it would be a single action .44 magnum.  I could hunt small game with shotshells, big game with full bore .44 and use it defensively with .44 special (less recoil & quicker recovery time).   Slow as hell to reload though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd want that rifle that shoots a long way and holds a lot of shells. Remington? How many rounds does your rifle hold? Wouldn't a 22 handgun be enough with the rifle and shotgun? I guess not if a bear wakes you up its not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Once you get out beyond 250 yards or so, the skill of the shooter starts to count as much as the rifle.  Granted, some rifles won't be worth much at that range, but long range and high capacity may not be all you look at.
> 
> First of all, the true long range rifles tend to be heavy with long barrels.  This makes them awkward for anything except long range shooting.
> 
> Second of all, the calibers are great for long range, but way over powered for anything close.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My bro and I just bought 70 acres up north michigan. I the thumb you can't shoot long range but where we bought we can. What long range deer gun should I buy? Cheap but big enough cal I can take down a deer.  What's the smallest and go up. I'm going to be needing one because I hate it when I have my crossbow and a deer walks 80 feet from me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know the game laws up there, but I wouldn't use anything smaller than a .243.    If you have a problem with recoil a 25-06 has good range and enough power to kill a deer.  But it still requires good shot placement, like all will.
> 
> If you can find a good .308 or 30-06 they can usually be had without spending a fortune.   A 7mm magnum or 300 win mag will reach farther and shoot flatter.  I have a .270 that I can reliably hit out to 300 yards or so.  I am sure it would do well at greater distances, but the gun range I use only has a 300 yard rifle range.    (bear in mind, that is 3 football fields)
Click to expand...


  I would go with the .270 as well. Good all around caliber.


----------



## Roadrunner

WinterBorn said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's important because I love each and every one for a reason. Not five only a couple.
> 
> My Hawken. Means everything to me. From the way she pushes on my shoulder. From the way she reminds me these are the early days. From the smell. From making me feel like I count. She's something to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I am not ashamed to say I would shed a tear for a few of my other guns.  You get attached.  lol
Click to expand...

That is why I can't get them all in two gun safes.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

sealybobo said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I went with a self defense handgun, a battle rifle that doubles as a hunting rifle, a shotgun that can defend or hunt, and a pair of .22s (revolver & 10/22).  I think those will cover everything too.
> 
> I'm not sure I would be able to get rid of my Ruger No.1 in .270.   That is my favorite and the prettiest rifle I have ever seen.
> 
> 
> 
> You can only carry so much. Sorry. That's why one of my guns would be my little 22 daringer shoots 22s holds 5 and fits in the palm of my hand. I could take on 6 indians with just that gun. Provided they just had knives because if they had arrows they kill me because the guns no good at 10 paces. Lol
> 
> Let's cut it down to 3. Shotgun handgun and hunting rifle top 3. I like the Riflemans gun.  So what would be the best handgun and why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am extremely fond of my M1911 .45 ACP.  But if I could only have one handgun, it would be a single action .44 magnum.  I could hunt small game with shotshells, big game with full bore .44 and use it defensively with .44 special (less recoil & quicker recovery time).   Slow as hell to reload though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd want that rifle that shoots a long way and holds a lot of shells. Remington? How many rounds does your rifle hold? Wouldn't a 22 handgun be enough with the rifle and shotgun? I guess not if a bear wakes you up its not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Once you get out beyond 250 yards or so, the skill of the shooter starts to count as much as the rifle.  Granted, some rifles won't be worth much at that range, but long range and high capacity may not be all you look at.
> 
> First of all, the true long range rifles tend to be heavy with long barrels.  This makes them awkward for anything except long range shooting.
> 
> Second of all, the calibers are great for long range, but way over powered for anything close.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My bro and I just bought 70 acres up north michigan. I the thumb you can't shoot long range but where we bought we can. What long range deer gun should I buy? Cheap but big enough cal I can take down a deer.  What's the smallest and go up. I'm going to be needing one because I hate it when I have my crossbow and a deer walks 80 feet from me.
Click to expand...


  A .243 will do what you need but as WB said shot placement becomes more important. But with a little practice you can easily hit a tennis ball at a hundred yards.
   Personally I would go with the .270 for that little extra knock down power and the recoil while somewhat harsh is totally manageable.
   You wont be plinking with it,you'll sight it in and only shoot when you have a target so the recoil isnt that big a deal. And trust me,you wont even feel it when you have a deer in the scope,just be careful and dont dot your eye with the scope on recoil.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

WinterBorn said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> I figure those choices would pretty much cover every situation you might encounter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm assuming the shotgun handgun and rifle are 3. What are the other 2 you need? Is a 22 or small shotgun one of your 5? If not, besides the shotgun long rifle and handgun do you need?
> 
> One should be an automatic weapon? In case you get attacked by a group? Imagine if jerimiah johnson had an ak47.
> 
> So what are your other 2? Or what is your 5th gun you think you need?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Ruger 10/22 would be the .22 and the 700 .270 is a deer rifle that would work just fine as a sniper rifle.
> No machine guns though. They waste to much ammo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So shotgun handgun 22 sniper and what else do you need? And what and how much are you going to use the 22 for? Small game? Because the ammos cheap? You could shoot groundhog opossum squirrel racoon beaver turkey rabbit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One battle type rifle,a pistol so you'd always have a gun on you. The shotgun for bird and or deer. The deer rifle for hunting large game and two and four legged predators at range.
> And the .22 for small game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I went with a self defense handgun, a battle rifle that doubles as a hunting rifle, a shotgun that can defend or hunt, and a pair of .22s (revolver & 10/22).  I think those will cover everything too.
> 
> I'm not sure I would be able to get rid of my Ruger No.1 in .270.   That is my favorite and the prettiest rifle I have ever seen.
Click to expand...


  Personally i'd stick with one large caliber pistol.
All my hunting would be with long guns.


----------



## WinterBorn

sealybobo said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> So shotgun handgun 22 sniper and what else do you need? And what and how much are you going to use the 22 for? Small game? Because the ammos cheap? You could shoot groundhog opossum squirrel racoon beaver turkey rabbit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One battle type rifle,a pistol so you'd always have a gun on you. The shotgun for bird and or deer. The deer rifle for hunting large game and two and four legged predators at range.
> And the .22 for small game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I went with a self defense handgun, a battle rifle that doubles as a hunting rifle, a shotgun that can defend or hunt, and a pair of .22s (revolver & 10/22).  I think those will cover everything too.
> 
> I'm not sure I would be able to get rid of my Ruger No.1 in .270.   That is my favorite and the prettiest rifle I have ever seen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can only carry so much. Sorry. That's why one of my guns would be my little 22 daringer shoots 22s holds 5 and fits in the palm of my hand. I could take on 6 indians with just that gun. Provided they just had knives because if they had arrows they kill me because the guns no good at 10 paces. Lol
> 
> Let's cut it down to 3. Shotgun handgun and hunting rifle top 3. I like the Riflemans gun.  So what would be the best handgun and why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am extremely fond of my M1911 .45 ACP.  But if I could only have one handgun, it would be a single action .44 magnum.  I could hunt small game with shotshells, big game with full bore .44 and use it defensively with .44 special (less recoil & quicker recovery time).   Slow as hell to reload though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd want that rifle that shoots a long way and holds a lot of shells. Remington? How many rounds does your rifle hold? Wouldn't a 22 handgun be enough with the rifle and shotgun? I guess not if a bear wakes you up its not.
Click to expand...


I was thinking about the "shoots a long way and holds lots of shells".  I'm not sure what you mean by "shoots a long way".  In my mind, shooting a long way would be at least 400 to 500 yards and more.  If you are hunting, that is a seriously long shot.  Since you had asked about hunting, I would tell you not to worry about a rifle that "holds lots of shells".   I have friends who pick on me because I hunt with a single shot rifle.   But if you missed when the animal was standing still, what makes you think you'll hit it at a full panicked run?

Now, if by "shoots a long way" you mean 100 to 200 yards (still a good distance), there are plenty of rifles that will handle that.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

WinterBorn said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> One battle type rifle,a pistol so you'd always have a gun on you. The shotgun for bird and or deer. The deer rifle for hunting large game and two and four legged predators at range.
> And the .22 for small game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went with a self defense handgun, a battle rifle that doubles as a hunting rifle, a shotgun that can defend or hunt, and a pair of .22s (revolver & 10/22).  I think those will cover everything too.
> 
> I'm not sure I would be able to get rid of my Ruger No.1 in .270.   That is my favorite and the prettiest rifle I have ever seen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can only carry so much. Sorry. That's why one of my guns would be my little 22 daringer shoots 22s holds 5 and fits in the palm of my hand. I could take on 6 indians with just that gun. Provided they just had knives because if they had arrows they kill me because the guns no good at 10 paces. Lol
> 
> Let's cut it down to 3. Shotgun handgun and hunting rifle top 3. I like the Riflemans gun.  So what would be the best handgun and why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am extremely fond of my M1911 .45 ACP.  But if I could only have one handgun, it would be a single action .44 magnum.  I could hunt small game with shotshells, big game with full bore .44 and use it defensively with .44 special (less recoil & quicker recovery time).   Slow as hell to reload though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd want that rifle that shoots a long way and holds a lot of shells. Remington? How many rounds does your rifle hold? Wouldn't a 22 handgun be enough with the rifle and shotgun? I guess not if a bear wakes you up its not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was thinking about the "shoots a long way and holds lots of shells".  I'm not sure what you mean by "shoots a long way".  In my mind, shooting a long way would be at least 400 to 500 yards and more.  If you are hunting, that is a seriously long shot.  Since you had asked about hunting, I would tell you not to worry about a rifle that "holds lots of shells".   I have friends who pick on me because I hunt with a single shot rifle.   But if you missed when the animal was standing still, what makes you think you'll hit it at a full panicked run?
> 
> Now, if by "shoots a long way" you mean 100 to 200 yards (still a good distance), there are plenty of rifles that will handle that.
Click to expand...


  You could get an AR in .308 and use smaller mags for hunting and you'd have a rifle also capable of holding thirty rounds for fun times at the range or if things went south.


----------



## WinterBorn

HereWeGoAgain said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I went with a self defense handgun, a battle rifle that doubles as a hunting rifle, a shotgun that can defend or hunt, and a pair of .22s (revolver & 10/22).  I think those will cover everything too.
> 
> I'm not sure I would be able to get rid of my Ruger No.1 in .270.   That is my favorite and the prettiest rifle I have ever seen.
> 
> 
> 
> You can only carry so much. Sorry. That's why one of my guns would be my little 22 daringer shoots 22s holds 5 and fits in the palm of my hand. I could take on 6 indians with just that gun. Provided they just had knives because if they had arrows they kill me because the guns no good at 10 paces. Lol
> 
> Let's cut it down to 3. Shotgun handgun and hunting rifle top 3. I like the Riflemans gun.  So what would be the best handgun and why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am extremely fond of my M1911 .45 ACP.  But if I could only have one handgun, it would be a single action .44 magnum.  I could hunt small game with shotshells, big game with full bore .44 and use it defensively with .44 special (less recoil & quicker recovery time).   Slow as hell to reload though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd want that rifle that shoots a long way and holds a lot of shells. Remington? How many rounds does your rifle hold? Wouldn't a 22 handgun be enough with the rifle and shotgun? I guess not if a bear wakes you up its not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was thinking about the "shoots a long way and holds lots of shells".  I'm not sure what you mean by "shoots a long way".  In my mind, shooting a long way would be at least 400 to 500 yards and more.  If you are hunting, that is a seriously long shot.  Since you had asked about hunting, I would tell you not to worry about a rifle that "holds lots of shells".   I have friends who pick on me because I hunt with a single shot rifle.   But if you missed when the animal was standing still, what makes you think you'll hit it at a full panicked run?
> 
> Now, if by "shoots a long way" you mean 100 to 200 yards (still a good distance), there are plenty of rifles that will handle that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You could get an AR in .308 and use smaller mags for hunting and you'd have a rifle also capable of holding thirty rounds for fun times at the range or if things went south.
Click to expand...


That is why the Springfield Scout Squad rifle is on my list.  As much as I love my M1A, it is a little heavier and more cumbersome than I like.  So I opted for the shorter, lighter version.  It has an 18" bbl, so 2" more than the SOCOM.  And enough weight to make shooting it a breeze.   And .308 will do anything I need a rifle to do.


----------



## sealybobo

WinterBorn said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can only carry so much. Sorry. That's why one of my guns would be my little 22 daringer shoots 22s holds 5 and fits in the palm of my hand. I could take on 6 indians with just that gun. Provided they just had knives because if they had arrows they kill me because the guns no good at 10 paces. Lol
> 
> Let's cut it down to 3. Shotgun handgun and hunting rifle top 3. I like the Riflemans gun.  So what would be the best handgun and why?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am extremely fond of my M1911 .45 ACP.  But if I could only have one handgun, it would be a single action .44 magnum.  I could hunt small game with shotshells, big game with full bore .44 and use it defensively with .44 special (less recoil & quicker recovery time).   Slow as hell to reload though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd want that rifle that shoots a long way and holds a lot of shells. Remington? How many rounds does your rifle hold? Wouldn't a 22 handgun be enough with the rifle and shotgun? I guess not if a bear wakes you up its not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Once you get out beyond 250 yards or so, the skill of the shooter starts to count as much as the rifle.  Granted, some rifles won't be worth much at that range, but long range and high capacity may not be all you look at.
> 
> First of all, the true long range rifles tend to be heavy with long barrels.  This makes them awkward for anything except long range shooting.
> 
> Second of all, the calibers are great for long range, but way over powered for anything close.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My bro and I just bought 70 acres up north michigan. I the thumb you can't shoot long range but where we bought we can. What long range deer gun should I buy? Cheap but big enough cal I can take down a deer.  What's the smallest and go up. I'm going to be needing one because I hate it when I have my crossbow and a deer walks 80 feet from me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know the game laws up there, but I wouldn't use anything smaller than a .243.    If you have a problem with recoil a 25-06 has good range and enough power to kill a deer.  But it still requires good shot placement, like all will.
> 
> If you can find a good .308 or 30-06 they can usually be had without spending a fortune.   A 7mm magnum or 300 win mag will reach farther and shoot flatter.  I have a .270 that I can reliably hit out to 300 yards or so.  I am sure it would do well at greater distances, but the gun range I use only has a 300 yard rifle range.    (bear in mind, that is 3 football fields)
Click to expand...

Lot better than 60 yards for my crossbow. I hate being out of range. 300 yards is huge!


----------



## sealybobo

HereWeGoAgain said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can only carry so much. Sorry. That's why one of my guns would be my little 22 daringer shoots 22s holds 5 and fits in the palm of my hand. I could take on 6 indians with just that gun. Provided they just had knives because if they had arrows they kill me because the guns no good at 10 paces. Lol
> 
> Let's cut it down to 3. Shotgun handgun and hunting rifle top 3. I like the Riflemans gun.  So what would be the best handgun and why?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am extremely fond of my M1911 .45 ACP.  But if I could only have one handgun, it would be a single action .44 magnum.  I could hunt small game with shotshells, big game with full bore .44 and use it defensively with .44 special (less recoil & quicker recovery time).   Slow as hell to reload though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd want that rifle that shoots a long way and holds a lot of shells. Remington? How many rounds does your rifle hold? Wouldn't a 22 handgun be enough with the rifle and shotgun? I guess not if a bear wakes you up its not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Once you get out beyond 250 yards or so, the skill of the shooter starts to count as much as the rifle.  Granted, some rifles won't be worth much at that range, but long range and high capacity may not be all you look at.
> 
> First of all, the true long range rifles tend to be heavy with long barrels.  This makes them awkward for anything except long range shooting.
> 
> Second of all, the calibers are great for long range, but way over powered for anything close.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My bro and I just bought 70 acres up north michigan. I the thumb you can't shoot long range but where we bought we can. What long range deer gun should I buy? Cheap but big enough cal I can take down a deer.  What's the smallest and go up. I'm going to be needing one because I hate it when I have my crossbow and a deer walks 80 feet from me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A .243 will do what you need but as WB said shot placement becomes more important. But with a little practice you can easily hit a tennis ball at a hundred yards.
> Personally I would go with the .270 for that little extra knock down power and the recoil while somewhat harsh is totally manageable.
> You wont be plinking with it,you'll sight it in and only shoot when you have a target so the recoil isnt that big a deal. And trust me,you wont even feel it when you have a deer in the scope,just be careful and dont dot your eye with the scope on recoil.
Click to expand...

I've shot deer with a muzzle loader. Lined it up and BLMMO the deer was on the ground. But all I saw was fire and smoke in front of me after I pulled the trigger. Lots of kick. Your gun more kick than that?


----------



## Uncensored2008

Tough one.


10-22 - always a must
Ruger Mini-14 - Zombie apocalypse insurance
Glock 9mm - most common round in the world
Winchester 12 gauge - got to have a shotgun
Smith & Wesson .22 revolver. I can hit a gnat in flight at 75 yards with it.


----------



## danielpalos

WinterBorn said:


> This started as an internet discussion on another site.   But I thought I'd bring it here.
> 
> My choices?
> 
> 1) Springfield M1911
> 2) Ruger 10/22
> 3) Remington 870
> 4) Springfield Scout Squad
> 5) Ruger Single Six


I would rather wait until some really hot militia chic insists i have to start coming over and start becoming more well regulated, so that i may be issued those Arms with which I may become most qualified, in Order to suppress any Insurrection by gun lovers who don't seem to want to love their republic as much as they claim to love their guns.


----------



## sealybobo

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> This started as an internet discussion on another site.   But I thought I'd bring it here.
> 
> My choices?
> 
> 1) Springfield M1911
> 2) Ruger 10/22
> 3) Remington 870
> 4) Springfield Scout Squad
> 5) Ruger Single Six
> 
> 
> 
> I would rather wait until some really hot militia chic insists i have to start coming over and start becoming more well regulated, so that i may be issued those Arms with which I may become most qualified, in Order to suppress any Insurrection by gun lovers who don't seem to want to love their republic as much as they claim to love their guns.
Click to expand...

You arent going to find any hot militia chicks with guns that'll let you get close. You think normal women before the apocalypse were tough? You gotta have your own guns. What'll it be first?


----------



## danielpalos

sealybobo said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> This started as an internet discussion on another site.   But I thought I'd bring it here.
> 
> My choices?
> 
> 1) Springfield M1911
> 2) Ruger 10/22
> 3) Remington 870
> 4) Springfield Scout Squad
> 5) Ruger Single Six
> 
> 
> 
> I would rather wait until some really hot militia chic insists i have to start coming over and start becoming more well regulated, so that i may be issued those Arms with which I may become most qualified, in Order to suppress any Insurrection by gun lovers who don't seem to want to love their republic as much as they claim to love their guns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You arent going to find any hot militia chicks with guns that'll let you get close. You think normal women before the apocalypse were tough? You gotta have your own guns. What'll it be first?
Click to expand...

they are welcome to take gun lovers, first.


----------



## hortysir

Not to sound paranoid but this thread probably put us all on someone's watch list


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

sealybobo said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am extremely fond of my M1911 .45 ACP.  But if I could only have one handgun, it would be a single action .44 magnum.  I could hunt small game with shotshells, big game with full bore .44 and use it defensively with .44 special (less recoil & quicker recovery time).   Slow as hell to reload though.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd want that rifle that shoots a long way and holds a lot of shells. Remington? How many rounds does your rifle hold? Wouldn't a 22 handgun be enough with the rifle and shotgun? I guess not if a bear wakes you up its not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Once you get out beyond 250 yards or so, the skill of the shooter starts to count as much as the rifle.  Granted, some rifles won't be worth much at that range, but long range and high capacity may not be all you look at.
> 
> First of all, the true long range rifles tend to be heavy with long barrels.  This makes them awkward for anything except long range shooting.
> 
> Second of all, the calibers are great for long range, but way over powered for anything close.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My bro and I just bought 70 acres up north michigan. I the thumb you can't shoot long range but where we bought we can. What long range deer gun should I buy? Cheap but big enough cal I can take down a deer.  What's the smallest and go up. I'm going to be needing one because I hate it when I have my crossbow and a deer walks 80 feet from me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A .243 will do what you need but as WB said shot placement becomes more important. But with a little practice you can easily hit a tennis ball at a hundred yards.
> Personally I would go with the .270 for that little extra knock down power and the recoil while somewhat harsh is totally manageable.
> You wont be plinking with it,you'll sight it in and only shoot when you have a target so the recoil isnt that big a deal. And trust me,you wont even feel it when you have a deer in the scope,just be careful and dont dot your eye with the scope on recoil.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've shot deer with a muzzle loader. Lined it up and BLMMO the deer was on the ground. But all I saw was fire and smoke in front of me after I pulled the trigger. Lots of kick. Your gun more kick than that?
Click to expand...


   Would have to know the caliber of the muzzle loader to be certain but the .270 shouldnt kick any worse.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

hortysir said:


> Not to sound paranoid but this thread probably put us all on someone's watch list



     Already on one..no worries.


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> This started as an internet discussion on another site.   But I thought I'd bring it here.
> 
> My choices?
> 
> 1) Springfield M1911
> 2) Ruger 10/22
> 3) Remington 870
> 4) Springfield Scout Squad
> 5) Ruger Single Six
> 
> 
> 
> I would rather wait until some really hot militia chic insists i have to start coming over and start becoming more well regulated, so that i may be issued those Arms with which I may become most qualified, in Order to suppress any Insurrection by gun lovers who don't seem to want to love their republic as much as they claim to love their guns.
Click to expand...


LMAO!!    I love the fact that you seem to assume we are talking about starting some sort of revolution instead of just discussing what 5 guns we would select if we could only have 5.

BTW, those hot militia chicks wouldn't touch you for two reasons.

#1 - You are unarmed and therefore show you expect someone else to either protect you or arm you.
#2 - Your ridiculous claims that the 2nd amendment is meant for the states and not individuals will disgust any "militia chick", hot or not.


----------



## WinterBorn

sealybobo said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am extremely fond of my M1911 .45 ACP.  But if I could only have one handgun, it would be a single action .44 magnum.  I could hunt small game with shotshells, big game with full bore .44 and use it defensively with .44 special (less recoil & quicker recovery time).   Slow as hell to reload though.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd want that rifle that shoots a long way and holds a lot of shells. Remington? How many rounds does your rifle hold? Wouldn't a 22 handgun be enough with the rifle and shotgun? I guess not if a bear wakes you up its not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Once you get out beyond 250 yards or so, the skill of the shooter starts to count as much as the rifle.  Granted, some rifles won't be worth much at that range, but long range and high capacity may not be all you look at.
> 
> First of all, the true long range rifles tend to be heavy with long barrels.  This makes them awkward for anything except long range shooting.
> 
> Second of all, the calibers are great for long range, but way over powered for anything close.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My bro and I just bought 70 acres up north michigan. I the thumb you can't shoot long range but where we bought we can. What long range deer gun should I buy? Cheap but big enough cal I can take down a deer.  What's the smallest and go up. I'm going to be needing one because I hate it when I have my crossbow and a deer walks 80 feet from me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A .243 will do what you need but as WB said shot placement becomes more important. But with a little practice you can easily hit a tennis ball at a hundred yards.
> Personally I would go with the .270 for that little extra knock down power and the recoil while somewhat harsh is totally manageable.
> You wont be plinking with it,you'll sight it in and only shoot when you have a target so the recoil isnt that big a deal. And trust me,you wont even feel it when you have a deer in the scope,just be careful and dont dot your eye with the scope on recoil.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've shot deer with a muzzle loader. Lined it up and BLMMO the deer was on the ground. But all I saw was fire and smoke in front of me after I pulled the trigger. Lots of kick. Your gun more kick than that?
Click to expand...


Depends on the caliber and powder load of the muzzle loader.

But you should look at the Thompson/Center Encore as a hunting rifle.  With the interchangeable barrels you can add different calibers.  The stocks are excellent for absorbing recoil.  And they are seriously accurate rifles.  And I think a single shot rifle is the way to hunt.


----------



## hortysir

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> This started as an internet discussion on another site.   But I thought I'd bring it here.
> 
> My choices?
> 
> 1) Springfield M1911
> 2) Ruger 10/22
> 3) Remington 870
> 4) Springfield Scout Squad
> 5) Ruger Single Six
> 
> 
> 
> I would rather wait until some really hot militia chic insists i have to start coming over and start becoming more well regulated, so that i may be issued those Arms with which I may become most qualified, in Order to suppress any Insurrection by gun lovers who don't seem to want to love their republic as much as they claim to love their guns.
Click to expand...

We love our Republic because we are able to love our guns.
Any secure government shouldn't be afraid of an armed citizenry


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

WinterBorn said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd want that rifle that shoots a long way and holds a lot of shells. Remington? How many rounds does your rifle hold? Wouldn't a 22 handgun be enough with the rifle and shotgun? I guess not if a bear wakes you up its not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once you get out beyond 250 yards or so, the skill of the shooter starts to count as much as the rifle.  Granted, some rifles won't be worth much at that range, but long range and high capacity may not be all you look at.
> 
> First of all, the true long range rifles tend to be heavy with long barrels.  This makes them awkward for anything except long range shooting.
> 
> Second of all, the calibers are great for long range, but way over powered for anything close.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My bro and I just bought 70 acres up north michigan. I the thumb you can't shoot long range but where we bought we can. What long range deer gun should I buy? Cheap but big enough cal I can take down a deer.  What's the smallest and go up. I'm going to be needing one because I hate it when I have my crossbow and a deer walks 80 feet from me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A .243 will do what you need but as WB said shot placement becomes more important. But with a little practice you can easily hit a tennis ball at a hundred yards.
> Personally I would go with the .270 for that little extra knock down power and the recoil while somewhat harsh is totally manageable.
> You wont be plinking with it,you'll sight it in and only shoot when you have a target so the recoil isnt that big a deal. And trust me,you wont even feel it when you have a deer in the scope,just be careful and dont dot your eye with the scope on recoil.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've shot deer with a muzzle loader. Lined it up and BLMMO the deer was on the ground. But all I saw was fire and smoke in front of me after I pulled the trigger. Lots of kick. Your gun more kick than that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Depends on the caliber and powder load of the muzzle loader.
> 
> But you should look at the Thompson/Center Encore as a hunting rifle.  With the interchangeable barrels you can add different calibers.  The stocks are excellent for absorbing recoil.  And they are seriously accurate rifles.  And I think a single shot rifle is the way to hunt.
Click to expand...


 The only problem I have with the single shot? Deer dont always run if you miss the first shot.


----------



## WinterBorn

HereWeGoAgain said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Once you get out beyond 250 yards or so, the skill of the shooter starts to count as much as the rifle.  Granted, some rifles won't be worth much at that range, but long range and high capacity may not be all you look at.
> 
> First of all, the true long range rifles tend to be heavy with long barrels.  This makes them awkward for anything except long range shooting.
> 
> Second of all, the calibers are great for long range, but way over powered for anything close.
> 
> 
> 
> My bro and I just bought 70 acres up north michigan. I the thumb you can't shoot long range but where we bought we can. What long range deer gun should I buy? Cheap but big enough cal I can take down a deer.  What's the smallest and go up. I'm going to be needing one because I hate it when I have my crossbow and a deer walks 80 feet from me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A .243 will do what you need but as WB said shot placement becomes more important. But with a little practice you can easily hit a tennis ball at a hundred yards.
> Personally I would go with the .270 for that little extra knock down power and the recoil while somewhat harsh is totally manageable.
> You wont be plinking with it,you'll sight it in and only shoot when you have a target so the recoil isnt that big a deal. And trust me,you wont even feel it when you have a deer in the scope,just be careful and dont dot your eye with the scope on recoil.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've shot deer with a muzzle loader. Lined it up and BLMMO the deer was on the ground. But all I saw was fire and smoke in front of me after I pulled the trigger. Lots of kick. Your gun more kick than that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Depends on the caliber and powder load of the muzzle loader.
> 
> But you should look at the Thompson/Center Encore as a hunting rifle.  With the interchangeable barrels you can add different calibers.  The stocks are excellent for absorbing recoil.  And they are seriously accurate rifles.  And I think a single shot rifle is the way to hunt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only problem I have with the single shot? Deer dont always run if you miss the first shot.
Click to expand...


This is true.  But in 40 years of hunting, I have only lost one animal, and had to track two others any distance.  All of those were when I was young and crazy.   I should have said I think a single shot is the way for ME to go if I am hunting.  I find having only one shot makes me take that shot more seriously.  Also, I can reload my rifle almost as fast as most can work a bolt action.  If the deer stands still, I'll have a second shot in short order.


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> This started as an internet discussion on another site.   But I thought I'd bring it here.
> 
> My choices?
> 
> 1) Springfield M1911
> 2) Ruger 10/22
> 3) Remington 870
> 4) Springfield Scout Squad
> 5) Ruger Single Six
> 
> 
> 
> I would rather wait until some really hot militia chic insists i have to start coming over and start becoming more well regulated, so that i may be issued those Arms with which I may become most qualified, in Order to suppress any Insurrection by gun lovers who don't seem to want to love their republic as much as they claim to love their guns.
Click to expand...


BTW, if there is some sort of insurrection of revolution, and you are unarmed, it won't be a militia chick you are dealing with.  It will be a military chick (at best).   And to her you will simply be an unarmed civilian to be herded.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

WinterBorn said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> My bro and I just bought 70 acres up north michigan. I the thumb you can't shoot long range but where we bought we can. What long range deer gun should I buy? Cheap but big enough cal I can take down a deer.  What's the smallest and go up. I'm going to be needing one because I hate it when I have my crossbow and a deer walks 80 feet from me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A .243 will do what you need but as WB said shot placement becomes more important. But with a little practice you can easily hit a tennis ball at a hundred yards.
> Personally I would go with the .270 for that little extra knock down power and the recoil while somewhat harsh is totally manageable.
> You wont be plinking with it,you'll sight it in and only shoot when you have a target so the recoil isnt that big a deal. And trust me,you wont even feel it when you have a deer in the scope,just be careful and dont dot your eye with the scope on recoil.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've shot deer with a muzzle loader. Lined it up and BLMMO the deer was on the ground. But all I saw was fire and smoke in front of me after I pulled the trigger. Lots of kick. Your gun more kick than that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Depends on the caliber and powder load of the muzzle loader.
> 
> But you should look at the Thompson/Center Encore as a hunting rifle.  With the interchangeable barrels you can add different calibers.  The stocks are excellent for absorbing recoil.  And they are seriously accurate rifles.  And I think a single shot rifle is the way to hunt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only problem I have with the single shot? Deer dont always run if you miss the first shot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is true.  But in 40 years of hunting, I have only lost one animal, and had to track two others any distance.  All of those were when I was young and crazy.   I should have said I think a single shot is the way for ME to go if I am hunting.  I find having only one shot makes me take that shot more seriously.  Also, I can reload my rifle almost as fast as most can work a bolt action.  If the deer stands still, I'll have a second shot in short order.
Click to expand...


  True. I cant tell you the last time I missed.
But I also wont take a shot that I'm not sure i'll hit. I hate tracking em down because  they invariably end up crossing water and holing up in thickest brush within twenty miles.


----------



## danielpalos

hortysir said:


> Not to sound paranoid but this thread probably put us all on someone's watch list


So, I don't keep and bear Arms (for anyone but myself while on private property) simply because I should not have to be as well regulated as those who do.    We have a Ninth Amendment.


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not to sound paranoid but this thread probably put us all on someone's watch list
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, I don't keep and bear Arms (for anyone but myself while on private property) simply because I should not have to be as well regulated as those who do.    We have a Ninth Amendment.
Click to expand...


I have no fear of a list either.   I regulate myself quite well, thank you.


----------



## WinterBorn

HereWeGoAgain said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> A .243 will do what you need but as WB said shot placement becomes more important. But with a little practice you can easily hit a tennis ball at a hundred yards.
> Personally I would go with the .270 for that little extra knock down power and the recoil while somewhat harsh is totally manageable.
> You wont be plinking with it,you'll sight it in and only shoot when you have a target so the recoil isnt that big a deal. And trust me,you wont even feel it when you have a deer in the scope,just be careful and dont dot your eye with the scope on recoil.
> 
> 
> 
> I've shot deer with a muzzle loader. Lined it up and BLMMO the deer was on the ground. But all I saw was fire and smoke in front of me after I pulled the trigger. Lots of kick. Your gun more kick than that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Depends on the caliber and powder load of the muzzle loader.
> 
> But you should look at the Thompson/Center Encore as a hunting rifle.  With the interchangeable barrels you can add different calibers.  The stocks are excellent for absorbing recoil.  And they are seriously accurate rifles.  And I think a single shot rifle is the way to hunt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only problem I have with the single shot? Deer dont always run if you miss the first shot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is true.  But in 40 years of hunting, I have only lost one animal, and had to track two others any distance.  All of those were when I was young and crazy.   I should have said I think a single shot is the way for ME to go if I am hunting.  I find having only one shot makes me take that shot more seriously.  Also, I can reload my rifle almost as fast as most can work a bolt action.  If the deer stands still, I'll have a second shot in short order.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True. I cant tell you the last time I missed.
> But I also wont take a shot that I'm not sure i'll hit. I hate tracking em down because  they invariably end up crossing water and holing up in thickest brush within twenty miles.
Click to expand...


Most hunters feel the same way.


----------



## danielpalos

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not to sound paranoid but this thread probably put us all on someone's watch list
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, I don't keep and bear Arms (for anyone but myself while on private property) simply because I should not have to be as well regulated as those who do.    We have a Ninth Amendment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have no fear of a list either.   I regulate myself quite well, thank you.
Click to expand...

I have no problem loving my republic and becoming well regulated, should it be necessary to the security of a free State.


----------



## sealybobo

WinterBorn said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd want that rifle that shoots a long way and holds a lot of shells. Remington? How many rounds does your rifle hold? Wouldn't a 22 handgun be enough with the rifle and shotgun? I guess not if a bear wakes you up its not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once you get out beyond 250 yards or so, the skill of the shooter starts to count as much as the rifle.  Granted, some rifles won't be worth much at that range, but long range and high capacity may not be all you look at.
> 
> First of all, the true long range rifles tend to be heavy with long barrels.  This makes them awkward for anything except long range shooting.
> 
> Second of all, the calibers are great for long range, but way over powered for anything close.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My bro and I just bought 70 acres up north michigan. I the thumb you can't shoot long range but where we bought we can. What long range deer gun should I buy? Cheap but big enough cal I can take down a deer.  What's the smallest and go up. I'm going to be needing one because I hate it when I have my crossbow and a deer walks 80 feet from me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A .243 will do what you need but as WB said shot placement becomes more important. But with a little practice you can easily hit a tennis ball at a hundred yards.
> Personally I would go with the .270 for that little extra knock down power and the recoil while somewhat harsh is totally manageable.
> You wont be plinking with it,you'll sight it in and only shoot when you have a target so the recoil isnt that big a deal. And trust me,you wont even feel it when you have a deer in the scope,just be careful and dont dot your eye with the scope on recoil.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've shot deer with a muzzle loader. Lined it up and BLMMO the deer was on the ground. But all I saw was fire and smoke in front of me after I pulled the trigger. Lots of kick. Your gun more kick than that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Depends on the caliber and powder load of the muzzle loader.
> 
> But you should look at the Thompson/Center Encore as a hunting rifle.  With the interchangeable barrels you can add different calibers.  The stocks are excellent for absorbing recoil.  And they are seriously accurate rifles.  And I think a single shot rifle is the way to hunt.
Click to expand...

On the property we just purchased there is a huge deer blind on top of 4 telephone poles. I look forward to being able to take 100-300 yard shot. The most I'll do with crossbow is 60. 

And the thumb of Michigan isnt up north enough to use anything but a shotgun or muzzle. Now we have a place by Boyne mountain MI. I am looking more forward to doing deer property management. Planting food crops  cutting trails putting up tree stands. I have some carpenter pals. I'm going to use their home depot discount and build a really good ground blind. I mean pimp out a little cabin air tight plastic laid over roof so doesnt leak. 4 open windows when I'm in it but covered with wood when I'm not in it.  My brother won't let me put a leather recliner in it. Says it smells like human but will it after summer and fall? Won't it blend in with nature or will deer always smell the chair? Were going to plant trees and winter wheat. Really get the deer coming in. Theres a little river in the back. Guy says he caught trout out of it. Were going to cut enough trees so you can swing a pole. 1700 feet of water. I have a little Coleman flatbottom troll boat that will be perfect. Were getting 2 4x4 quads. One with a wench plow everything on it. Maybe I'll live here when I retire. No electricity or plumbing just a sweet ground fort. Did you see Alone in the Wilderness? I'd love to do that but bring a woman.


----------



## Uncensored2008

danielpalos said:


> I would rather wait until some really hot militia chic insists i have to start coming over and start becoming more well regulated, so that i may be issued those Arms with which I may become most qualified, in Order to suppress any Insurrection by gun lovers who don't seem to want to love their republic as much as they claim to love their guns.



No hot chick will ever pay attention to your skinny, metrosexual ass.


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not to sound paranoid but this thread probably put us all on someone's watch list
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, I don't keep and bear Arms (for anyone but myself while on private property) simply because I should not have to be as well regulated as those who do.    We have a Ninth Amendment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have no fear of a list either.   I regulate myself quite well, thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have no problem loving my republic and becoming well regulated, should it be necessary to the security of a free State.
Click to expand...


And I have no problem maintaining my firearms in case I am needed as a member of a volunteer militia, to defend the US against attack.

I regulate my firearms in the highest standards.


----------



## WinterBorn

sealybobo said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Once you get out beyond 250 yards or so, the skill of the shooter starts to count as much as the rifle.  Granted, some rifles won't be worth much at that range, but long range and high capacity may not be all you look at.
> 
> First of all, the true long range rifles tend to be heavy with long barrels.  This makes them awkward for anything except long range shooting.
> 
> Second of all, the calibers are great for long range, but way over powered for anything close.
> 
> 
> 
> My bro and I just bought 70 acres up north michigan. I the thumb you can't shoot long range but where we bought we can. What long range deer gun should I buy? Cheap but big enough cal I can take down a deer.  What's the smallest and go up. I'm going to be needing one because I hate it when I have my crossbow and a deer walks 80 feet from me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A .243 will do what you need but as WB said shot placement becomes more important. But with a little practice you can easily hit a tennis ball at a hundred yards.
> Personally I would go with the .270 for that little extra knock down power and the recoil while somewhat harsh is totally manageable.
> You wont be plinking with it,you'll sight it in and only shoot when you have a target so the recoil isnt that big a deal. And trust me,you wont even feel it when you have a deer in the scope,just be careful and dont dot your eye with the scope on recoil.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've shot deer with a muzzle loader. Lined it up and BLMMO the deer was on the ground. But all I saw was fire and smoke in front of me after I pulled the trigger. Lots of kick. Your gun more kick than that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Depends on the caliber and powder load of the muzzle loader.
> 
> But you should look at the Thompson/Center Encore as a hunting rifle.  With the interchangeable barrels you can add different calibers.  The stocks are excellent for absorbing recoil.  And they are seriously accurate rifles.  And I think a single shot rifle is the way to hunt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> On the property we just purchased there is a huge deer blind on top of 4 telephone poles. I look forward to being able to take 100-300 yard shot. The most I'll do with crossbow is 60.
> 
> And the thumb of Michigan isnt up north enough to use anything but a shotgun or muzzle. Now we have a place by Boyne mountain MI. I am looking more forward to doing deer property management. Planting food crops  cutting trails putting up tree stands. I have some carpenter pals. I'm going to use their home depot discount and build a really good ground blind. I mean pimp out a little cabin air tight plastic laid over roof so doesnt leak. 4 open windows when I'm in it but covered with wood when I'm not in it.  My brother won't let me put a leather recliner in it. Says it smells like human but will it after summer and fall? Won't it blend in with nature or will deer always smell the chair? Were going to plant trees and winter wheat. Really get the deer coming in. Theres a little river in the back. Guy says he caught trout out of it. Were going to cut enough trees so you can swing a pole. 1700 feet of water. I have a little Coleman flatbottom troll boat that will be perfect. Were getting 2 4x4 quads. One with a wench plow everything on it. Maybe I'll live here when I retire. No electricity or plumbing just a sweet ground fort. Did you see Alone in the Wilderness? I'd love to do that but bring a woman.
Click to expand...


I am guessing you mean that the 4x4 quad has a "winch"?   Otherwise I'd love to know where you can buy one that comes with a woman!


----------



## sealybobo

HereWeGoAgain said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Once you get out beyond 250 yards or so, the skill of the shooter starts to count as much as the rifle.  Granted, some rifles won't be worth much at that range, but long range and high capacity may not be all you look at.
> 
> First of all, the true long range rifles tend to be heavy with long barrels.  This makes them awkward for anything except long range shooting.
> 
> Second of all, the calibers are great for long range, but way over powered for anything close.
> 
> 
> 
> My bro and I just bought 70 acres up north michigan. I the thumb you can't shoot long range but where we bought we can. What long range deer gun should I buy? Cheap but big enough cal I can take down a deer.  What's the smallest and go up. I'm going to be needing one because I hate it when I have my crossbow and a deer walks 80 feet from me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A .243 will do what you need but as WB said shot placement becomes more important. But with a little practice you can easily hit a tennis ball at a hundred yards.
> Personally I would go with the .270 for that little extra knock down power and the recoil while somewhat harsh is totally manageable.
> You wont be plinking with it,you'll sight it in and only shoot when you have a target so the recoil isnt that big a deal. And trust me,you wont even feel it when you have a deer in the scope,just be careful and dont dot your eye with the scope on recoil.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've shot deer with a muzzle loader. Lined it up and BLMMO the deer was on the ground. But all I saw was fire and smoke in front of me after I pulled the trigger. Lots of kick. Your gun more kick than that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Depends on the caliber and powder load of the muzzle loader.
> 
> But you should look at the Thompson/Center Encore as a hunting rifle.  With the interchangeable barrels you can add different calibers.  The stocks are excellent for absorbing recoil.  And they are seriously accurate rifles.  And I think a single shot rifle is the way to hunt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only problem I have with the single shot? Deer dont always run if you miss the first shot.
Click to expand...

No shit. Dont I know it! When I first went hunting this guy gave me a 5 shot shotgun no scope and I couldn't even practice. In the morning I shot 2 times as the doe bounded into the woods. How did I miss? Then I went back out at night and just before dark a doe came wondering out. She was too far but I wanted to shoot so I aimed up a little and POW I missed. But all she did was look around so I shot again and missed again but she just looked around and didn't run. The guy gave me one more emergency shell in my pocket to put a deer down if I found it suffering. I loaded the shotgun and aimed for the heart. I hif it right in the brain. Lol

Then her baby walked up to her to see what was wrong. Then walked towards me. I almost cried. Then I flashed my light at it and it ran off. I hope that Bambi found another herd to hang with. It was still nursing. Mom had milk. Best tasting deer and that head shot left all the meat in tact.


----------



## sealybobo

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> This started as an internet discussion on another site.   But I thought I'd bring it here.
> 
> My choices?
> 
> 1) Springfield M1911
> 2) Ruger 10/22
> 3) Remington 870
> 4) Springfield Scout Squad
> 5) Ruger Single Six
> 
> 
> 
> I would rather wait until some really hot militia chic insists i have to start coming over and start becoming more well regulated, so that i may be issued those Arms with which I may become most qualified, in Order to suppress any Insurrection by gun lovers who don't seem to want to love their republic as much as they claim to love their guns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> BTW, if there is some sort of insurrection of revolution, and you are unarmed, it won't be a militia chick you are dealing with.  It will be a military chick (at best).   And to her you will simply be an unarmed civilian to be herded.
Click to expand...

Then dont be an enemy of the state. Teabaggers are anarchists.


----------



## WinterBorn

sealybobo said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> This started as an internet discussion on another site.   But I thought I'd bring it here.
> 
> My choices?
> 
> 1) Springfield M1911
> 2) Ruger 10/22
> 3) Remington 870
> 4) Springfield Scout Squad
> 5) Ruger Single Six
> 
> 
> 
> I would rather wait until some really hot militia chic insists i have to start coming over and start becoming more well regulated, so that i may be issued those Arms with which I may become most qualified, in Order to suppress any Insurrection by gun lovers who don't seem to want to love their republic as much as they claim to love their guns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> BTW, if there is some sort of insurrection of revolution, and you are unarmed, it won't be a militia chick you are dealing with.  It will be a military chick (at best).   And to her you will simply be an unarmed civilian to be herded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then dont be an enemy of the state. Teabaggers are anarchists.
Click to expand...


I am certainly not a teabagger.


----------



## danielpalos

Uncensored2008 said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would rather wait until some really hot militia chic insists i have to start coming over and start becoming more well regulated, so that i may be issued those Arms with which I may become most qualified, in Order to suppress any Insurrection by gun lovers who don't seem to want to love their republic as much as they claim to love their guns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No hot chick will ever pay attention to your skinny, metrosexual ass.
Click to expand...

cool; i am also trying to convince the Judicature, that we need better aqueducts and better roads and they should establish a culture of militia service through more legitimate, judicial activism--and, that they should start with gun lovers who may present themselves for any breaches of the domestic Tranquility and security of our free States.


----------



## eagle1462010

The M14 is a 308 caliber..........people keep talking about the 308 and this one is battle tested.  I had one of these but sold it when times got tough many years ago........Kicks hard but accurate weapon at long range...........

Didn't choose it for my list though............good weapon anyway.


----------



## WinterBorn

eagle1462010 said:


> The M14 is a 308 caliber..........people keep talking about the 308 and this one is battle tested.  I had one of these but sold it when times got tough many years ago........Kicks hard but accurate weapon at long range...........
> 
> Didn't choose it for my list though............good weapon anyway.



I have a Springfield M1A and it is an excellent rifle.  That is why the Springfield Scout Squad is on my list (same rifle except it has an 18" barrel and a forward rail).


----------



## eagle1462010

WinterBorn said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The M14 is a 308 caliber..........people keep talking about the 308 and this one is battle tested.  I had one of these but sold it when times got tough many years ago........Kicks hard but accurate weapon at long range...........
> 
> Didn't choose it for my list though............good weapon anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a Springfield M1A and it is an excellent rifle.  That is why the Springfield Scout Squad is on my list (same rifle except it has an 18" barrel and a forward rail).
Click to expand...

I put the M1 on my list as well............I agree


----------



## Wildman

tinydancer said:


> My Hawken



got a photo ?

i have one in Flintlock.., made it myself, made 42 other ones also.


----------



## Gunman

This picture was made in 1964  ...  Was shooting on the post rifle team at Ft.Knox,KY... Was a good rifle back then ... am not so crazy about the civilian version .....

 y have now.....


----------



## WinterBorn

I have been very happy with my M1A, and it is a plain jane version.


----------



## strollingbones

ahh hell i wanted to go to a gun show in fletcher tomorrow but nooooooooooooooooo....hubby has freaked out on me....yet again...i swear if he keeps up this anti gun shit i am gonna kill him..with a fucking club...just to make him happy


----------



## PredFan

These are all guns I already own.
AR 15
44 Magnum
12 gauge
Kel Tek P3AT
22 long rifle


----------



## danielpalos

If it so happened that some really hot militia chics should have the authority to insist i come over and become well regulated; i would ask for those Arms which are enumerated in our supreme law of the land, with which to suppress Insurrections or repel Invasions, as the command may economize.


----------



## WinterBorn

PredFan said:


> These are all guns I already own.
> AR 15
> 44 Magnum
> 12 gauge
> Kel Tek P3AT
> 22 long rifle



Of my choices:  
1) Springfield M1911
2) Ruger 10/22
3) Remington 870
4) Springfield Scout Squad
5) Ruger Single Six

The only one I don't already own is the Scout Squad rifle.   And the reason I chose it over the M1A I already own is that it is much handier.


----------



## Uncensored2008

eagle1462010 said:


> The M14 is a 308 caliber..........people keep talking about the 308 and this one is battle tested.  I had one of these but sold it when times got tough many years ago........Kicks hard but accurate weapon at long range...........
> 
> Didn't choose it for my list though............good weapon anyway.



The original M14 from Colt was a .30-06; which was the standard round during WWII. The Mini-14 came about because the boot instructors noted that recruits would flinch, anticipating the kick from the rifle, Retooling to a .223 retained the muzzle velocity, but reduced the kick. Accuracy improved when using the .223 version.


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> If it so happened that some really hot militia chics should have the authority to insist i come over and become well regulated; i would ask for those Arms which are enumerated in our supreme law of the land, with which to suppress Insurrections or repel Invasions, as the command may economize.



Right.  So you expect someone else to protect you and then provide you with arms when you are needed?   And you will take these arms and be instantly proficient with them?

No.  The militia will laugh at your request.  There will be too many actual gun owners, who know how to use them, for you to have any real value with a gun.  But there will, no doubt, be a need for someone to work in the kitchens.


----------



## danielpalos

You need to keep your red herrings in check.  

If it so happened that some really hot militia chics should have the authority to insist i come over and become _well regulated_; i would ask for those _Arms which are enumerated in our supreme law of the land_, with which to _suppress Insurrections or repel Invasions_, as the command may economize.


----------



## Uncensored2008

WinterBorn said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> These are all guns I already own.
> AR 15
> 44 Magnum
> 12 gauge
> Kel Tek P3AT
> 22 long rifle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of my choices:
> 1) Springfield M1911
> 2) Ruger 10/22
> 3) Remington 870
> 4) Springfield Scout Squad
> 5) Ruger Single Six
> 
> The only one I don't already own is the Scout Squad rifle.   And the reason I chose it over the M1A I already own is that it is much handier.
Click to expand...


On my list, I almost put my Winchester 1894 30-30. It is a great carbine.


----------



## WinterBorn

Uncensored2008 said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The M14 is a 308 caliber..........people keep talking about the 308 and this one is battle tested.  I had one of these but sold it when times got tough many years ago........Kicks hard but accurate weapon at long range...........
> 
> Didn't choose it for my list though............good weapon anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The original M14 from Colt was a .30-06; which was the standard round during WWII. The Mini-14 came about because the boot instructors noted that recruits would flinch, anticipating the kick from the rifle, Retooling to a .223 retained the muzzle velocity, but reduced the kick. Accuracy improved when using the .223 version.
Click to expand...


I think you mean M14 instead of Mini-14.  (the Mini-14 is a Ruger rifle)  I know the Garand was chambered in 30-06, but I believe the M14 has always been chambered in .308 (7.62x51NATO).  The M14 came about due to  the need for faster reloading and to use a shorter cartridge.  

And while the Stoner rifle in .223 is plenty accurate, the M14 is just as accurate at closer ranges and far more accurate at longer ranges.  The reasion the M16 replaced the M14 was not for accuracy, but to allow the troops to have a lighter weapon and carry more ammo (since the 5.56mm is considerably smaller than the 7.62x51mm).


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> You need to keep your red herrings in check.
> 
> If it so happened that some really hot militia chics should have the authority to insist i come over and become _well regulated_; i would ask for those _Arms which are enumerated in our supreme law of the land_, with which to _suppress Insurrections or repel Invasions_, as the command may economize.



Either you are talking about an actual military unit (which would certainly not just take you in) or you are talking about an actual militia, which will provide their own weapons.

As far as red herrings, your assumption that this thread is discussing an insurrection or rebellion is laughable.


----------



## WinterBorn

Uncensored2008 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> These are all guns I already own.
> AR 15
> 44 Magnum
> 12 gauge
> Kel Tek P3AT
> 22 long rifle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of my choices:
> 1) Springfield M1911
> 2) Ruger 10/22
> 3) Remington 870
> 4) Springfield Scout Squad
> 5) Ruger Single Six
> 
> The only one I don't already own is the Scout Squad rifle.   And the reason I chose it over the M1A I already own is that it is much handier.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> On my list, I almost put my Winchester 1894 30-30. It is a great carbine.
Click to expand...


The Winchester 94 in 30-30 is an excellent rifle.  Actually, a lever action rifle would make a great home defense or SHTF rifle.


----------



## BlackSand

Remington 870
Winchester 30/30
Glenfield  Model 60 .22 LR
Colt AR-15 7.62x39mm
Colt 1911

Nuff Said!

.


----------



## danielpalos

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> You need to keep your red herrings in check.
> 
> If it so happened that some really hot militia chics should have the authority to insist i come over and become _well regulated_; i would ask for those _Arms which are enumerated in our supreme law of the land_, with which to _suppress Insurrections or repel Invasions_, as the command may economize.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Either you are talking about an actual military unit (which would certainly not just take you in) or you are talking about an actual militia, which will provide their own weapons.
> 
> As far as red herrings, your assumption that this thread is discussing an insurrection or rebellion is laughable.
Click to expand...

Only well regulated militias are necessary to the security of a free State.

_To provide for organizing, arming, and disciplining, the militia, and for governing such part of them as may be employed in the service of the United States, reserving to the states respectively, the appointment of the officers, and the authority of training the militia according to the discipline prescribed by Congress;_

What could I possible afford, that the Militia of the United States cannot?


----------



## Uncensored2008

WinterBorn said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The M14 is a 308 caliber..........people keep talking about the 308 and this one is battle tested.  I had one of these but sold it when times got tough many years ago........Kicks hard but accurate weapon at long range...........
> 
> Didn't choose it for my list though............good weapon anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The original M14 from Colt was a .30-06; which was the standard round during WWII. The Mini-14 came about because the boot instructors noted that recruits would flinch, anticipating the kick from the rifle, Retooling to a .223 retained the muzzle velocity, but reduced the kick. Accuracy improved when using the .223 version.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think you mean M14 instead of Mini-14.  (the Mini-14 is a Ruger rifle)  I know the Garand was chambered in 30-06, but I believe the M14 has always been chambered in .308 (7.62x51NATO).  The M14 came about due to  the need for faster reloading and to use a shorter cartridge.
> 
> And while the Stoner rifle in .223 is plenty accurate, the M14 is just as accurate at closer ranges and far more accurate at longer ranges.  The reasion the M16 replaced the M14 was not for accuracy, but to allow the troops to have a lighter weapon and carry more ammo (since the 5.56mm is considerably smaller than the 7.62x51mm).
Click to expand...


{The T25 was designed to use the T65 service cartridge, a Frankford Arsenal design based upon .30-06 cartridge case used in the M1 service rifle, }

M14 rifle - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia

I'm aware that the Mini is a Ruger. I have two of them. I like them better than the AR15.


----------



## WinterBorn

BlackSand said:


> Remington 870
> Winchester 30/30
> Glenfield  Model 60 .22 LR
> Colt AR-15 7.62x39mm
> Colt 1911
> 
> Nuff Said!
> 
> .



The 30-30 is a good choice.
The .22 is another good choice.

My only real question for your list is why go with the 7.62x39mm?   The 5.56 is more accurate.  And the 7.62x51mm is both more accurate and a harder hitter.

But everyone has their own favs.


----------



## WinterBorn

Uncensored2008 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The M14 is a 308 caliber..........people keep talking about the 308 and this one is battle tested.  I had one of these but sold it when times got tough many years ago........Kicks hard but accurate weapon at long range...........
> 
> Didn't choose it for my list though............good weapon anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The original M14 from Colt was a .30-06; which was the standard round during WWII. The Mini-14 came about because the boot instructors noted that recruits would flinch, anticipating the kick from the rifle, Retooling to a .223 retained the muzzle velocity, but reduced the kick. Accuracy improved when using the .223 version.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think you mean M14 instead of Mini-14.  (the Mini-14 is a Ruger rifle)  I know the Garand was chambered in 30-06, but I believe the M14 has always been chambered in .308 (7.62x51NATO).  The M14 came about due to  the need for faster reloading and to use a shorter cartridge.
> 
> And while the Stoner rifle in .223 is plenty accurate, the M14 is just as accurate at closer ranges and far more accurate at longer ranges.  The reasion the M16 replaced the M14 was not for accuracy, but to allow the troops to have a lighter weapon and carry more ammo (since the 5.56mm is considerably smaller than the 7.62x51mm).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> {The T25 was designed to use the T65 service cartridge, a Frankford Arsenal design based upon .30-06 cartridge case used in the M1 service rifle, }
> 
> M14 rifle - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> I'm aware that the Mini is a Ruger. I have two of them. I like them better than the AR15.
Click to expand...


Was the T25 ever issued as the M14?   I had a Mini-14 and liked shooting it.  I could just never get the accuracy I wanted from it.  Now that was a number of years ago, and I am told they are more accurate now.


----------



## BlackSand

WinterBorn said:


> The 30-30 is a good choice.
> The .22 is another good choice.
> 
> My only real question for your list is why go with the 7.62x39mm?   The 5.56 is more accurate.  And the 7.62x51mm is both more accurate and a harder hitter.
> 
> But everyone has their own favs.



That's an easy question to answer ... Familiarity with the round and its properties.
I personally don't have a problem hitting a target at 400 meters with it ... And that is as accurate as I need it to be.
Any further away and I don't need to engage the target with an assault weapon.

The only real struggle I had in deciding ... Was the 1911.
I have a Ruger P-85 that goes with me just about everywhere ... Has never let me down ... And although an older model, it performs at the highest expectations.
I still like the "knock-down" properties of the 1911 better ... Even though I am less likely to carry it on a regular basis because of its size and lack of concealment opportunities in combination with female attire.

.


----------



## Uncensored2008

WinterBorn said:


> Was the T25 ever issued as the M14?   I had a Mini-14 and liked shooting it.  I could just never get the accuracy I wanted from it.  Now that was a number of years ago, and I am told they are more accurate now.



Yes. By Vietnam they used the cut down version which is the .308 or 7.62 X 51 NATO, according to Wiki. I had my story wrong, it was the drop to the .308 that was driven by the flinching - according to Wiki.


----------



## WinterBorn

BlackSand said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The 30-30 is a good choice.
> The .22 is another good choice.
> 
> My only real question for your list is why go with the 7.62x39mm?   The 5.56 is more accurate.  And the 7.62x51mm is both more accurate and a harder hitter.
> 
> But everyone has their own favs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's an easy question to answer ... Familiarity with the round and its properties.
> I personally don't have a problem hitting a target at 400 meters with it ... And that is as accurate as I need it to be.
> Any further away and I don't need to engage the target with an assault weapon.
> 
> The only real struggle I had in deciding ... Was the 1911.
> I have a Ruger P-85 that goes with me just about everywhere ... Has never let me down ... And although an older model, it performs at the highest expectations.
> I still like the "knock-down" properties of the 1911 better ... Even though I am less likely to carry it on a regular basis because of its size and lack of concealment opportunities in combination with female attire.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


I like my M1911 for a number of reasons.  That it is easy to conceal is one of them.  Yes, it is long.  But it is so my slimmer than many double stack pistols.   But I also have the advantage of being a tall guy, so it hides better.


----------



## Uncensored2008

WinterBorn said:


> The 30-30 is a good choice.
> The .22 is another good choice.
> 
> My only real question for your list is why go with the 7.62x39mm?   The 5.56 is more accurate.  And the 7.62x51mm is both more accurate and a harder hitter.
> 
> But everyone has their own favs.



The only problem I have with the 30-30 is that it's only good for a single shot. When you eject the shell with the lever, there is no chance of staying on target and you have to set the entire shot up again. This is the big advantage semi-auto has in my opinion.


----------



## WinterBorn

Uncensored2008 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The 30-30 is a good choice.
> The .22 is another good choice.
> 
> My only real question for your list is why go with the 7.62x39mm?   The 5.56 is more accurate.  And the 7.62x51mm is both more accurate and a harder hitter.
> 
> But everyone has their own favs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only problem I have with the 30-30 is that it's only good for a single shot. When you eject the shell with the lever, there is no chance of staying on target and you have to set the entire shot up again. This is the big advantage semi-auto has in my opinion.
Click to expand...


That is true.  But an advantage it has is that you can reload as you go.  Fire 2 rounds and add 2 rounds back, without taking the gun out of readiness.   I'm a fan of bigger calibers, so I will always have to reset to some degree or other.  

I also like a lever gun because you can load it with specialty ammo, like shotshells.


----------



## BlackSand

WinterBorn said:


> I like my M1911 for a number of reasons.  That it is easy to conceal is one of them.  Yes, it is long.  But it is so my slimmer than many double stack pistols.   But I also have the advantage of being a tall guy, so it hides better.



I know it is probably going to sound silly to a "big" guy ... But I have a small frame.
I need the larger handle and extra weight of the weapon to absorb some of the "shock" with the 1911.
I have tried smaller frames and different models ... The Colt is steady as a rock and my "second round" results are better.

Hope that makes sense.

.


----------



## Uncensored2008

BlackSand said:


> I know it is probably going to sound silly to a "big" guy ... But I have a small frame.
> I need the larger handle and extra weight of the weapon to absorb some of the "shock" with the 1911.
> I have tried smaller frames and different models ... The Colt is steady as a rock and my "second round" results are better.
> 
> Hope that makes sense.
> 
> .



I think this is part of the reason 9mm is so popular, far less kick than a .45


----------



## danielpalos

So, if any of y'all had thought it; and claimed you have a Ninth Amendment right to not be drafted for foreign wars if there is no Invasion; would y'all have gone to Korea, Vietnam, or engage any foreign operations in our War on Terror?


----------



## Uncensored2008

danielpalos said:


> So, if any of y'all had thought it; and claimed you have a Ninth Amendment right to not be drafted for foreign wars if there is no Invasion; would y'all have gone to Korea, Vietnam, or engage any foreign operations in our War on Terror?



You've never read the 9th Amendment and have no clue what it says.


----------



## BlackSand

Uncensored2008 said:


> I think this is part of the reason 9mm is so popular, far less kick than a .45



Like I mentioned in a previous post ... I have a Ruger P-85 and carry it almost everywhere.
Still ... The most common threat I encounter in regards to immediate danger of possible bodily harm is wild hogs.

I will tell you right now from personal experience ... The Ruger works pretty good at slowing them down and does the job if necessary.
But the Colt will stop them dead in their tracks ... Even if they are still breathing, they don't want to fight anymore.

.


----------



## jon_berzerk

Uncensored2008 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was the T25 ever issued as the M14?   I had a Mini-14 and liked shooting it.  I could just never get the accuracy I wanted from it.  Now that was a number of years ago, and I am told they are more accurate now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. By Vietnam they used the cut down version which is the .308 or 7.62 X 51 NATO, according to Wiki. I had my story wrong, it was the drop to the .308 that was driven by the flinching - according to Wiki.
Click to expand...


many years ago as a kid when i was really young

dad had a method  to overcome flinching

he being the one to load the rifle

so blindly you did not know if you had a live round or a dry fire

flinching would become apparent with the dry fires

which was a great  method to learn  follow through

with the sequence of firing a rifle accurately


----------



## danielpalos

Uncensored2008 said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, if any of y'all had thought it; and claimed you have a Ninth Amendment right to not be drafted for foreign wars if there is no Invasion; would y'all have gone to Korea, Vietnam, or engage any foreign operations in our War on Terror?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've never read the 9th Amendment and have no clue what it says.
Click to expand...

I know about the Patton doctrine of argumentation and getting the other fellow to resort to fallacy for his Cause first.  Thank you for being second best in our contest.


----------



## BlackSand

danielpalos said:


> I know about the Patton doctrine of argumentation and getting the other fellow to resort to fallacy for his Cause first.  Thank you for being second best in our contest.



Yeah Whatever ... But what five weapons would you chose if you could only have five?
I mean if you don't have clue ... Or wouldn't choose any ... Then you probably don't have the capability of truly understanding anything Patton may have commented on.

He didn't go anywhere without one.

.


----------



## WinterBorn

BlackSand said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like my M1911 for a number of reasons.  That it is easy to conceal is one of them.  Yes, it is long.  But it is so my slimmer than many double stack pistols.   But I also have the advantage of being a tall guy, so it hides better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know it is probably going to sound silly to a "big" guy ... But I have a small frame.
> I need the larger handle and extra weight of the weapon to absorb some of the "shock" with the 1911.
> I have tried smaller frames and different models ... The Colt is steady as a rock and my "second round" results are better.
> 
> Hope that makes sense.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


It makes perfect sense.  When I talked about my M1911, I was talking about the same gun you refer to as a Colt 1911, except mine is made by Springfield Armory.    It is an excellent round with good stopping power and the pistol itself has been tested in every environment on the planet.


----------



## WinterBorn

jon_berzerk said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was the T25 ever issued as the M14?   I had a Mini-14 and liked shooting it.  I could just never get the accuracy I wanted from it.  Now that was a number of years ago, and I am told they are more accurate now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. By Vietnam they used the cut down version which is the .308 or 7.62 X 51 NATO, according to Wiki. I had my story wrong, it was the drop to the .308 that was driven by the flinching - according to Wiki.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> many years ago as a kid when i was really young
> 
> dad had a method  to overcome flinching
> 
> he being the one to load the rifle
> 
> so blindly did not know if you had a live round or a dry fire
> 
> flinching would become apparent with the dry fires
> 
> which was a great  method to learn  follow through
> 
> with the sequence of firing a rifle accurately
Click to expand...


That is an excellent way to overcoming flinching.  My dad did the same thing.   Of course, some semi autos lock open after the last round, so you know you are empty.  But your method does show if you flinch.


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> So, if any of y'all had thought it; and claimed you have a Ninth Amendment right to not be drafted for foreign wars if there is no Invasion; would y'all have gone to Korea, Vietnam, or engage any foreign operations in our War on Terror?



The 9th amendment is as follows:
_"The enumeration in the Constitution, of certain rights, shall not be construed to deny or disparage others retained by the people."_


----------



## danielpalos

Yes, foreign wars are foreign policy which constitutes public use, without any formal declaration and wartime tax rates to prove the exigency exists under our form of capitalism.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

PredFan said:


> These are all guns I already own.
> AR 15
> 44 Magnum
> 12 gauge
> Kel Tek P3AT
> 22 long rifle




 Shiiit...I knows what I like!!
Thats how I filled my list..
    And it ain't an accident.


----------



## BlackSand

WinterBorn said:


> It makes perfect sense.  When I talked about my M1911, I was talking about the same gun you refer to as a Colt 1911, except mine is made by Springfield Armory.    It is an excellent round with good stopping power and the pistol itself has been tested in every environment on the planet.



Well ... I understand that, but other people (mostly those at the range) keep telling me to try all these other "reduced" models ... I thought you were going down that trail.

I have tested the Tarus among other styles ... It is sleek, slim and easier to conceal ... I just don't like the performance issues around the kick.
I pay attention to what others suggest and recommend ... But you know "old gun hands" ... Sometimes you just get used to what you like and what performs to your standards.

.


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> Yes, foreign wars are foreign policy which constitutes public use, without any formal declaration and wartime tax rates to prove the exigency exists under our form of capitalism.



And the 9th amendment does not negate the draft in any way.


----------



## WinterBorn

BlackSand said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> It makes perfect sense.  When I talked about my M1911, I was talking about the same gun you refer to as a Colt 1911, except mine is made by Springfield Armory.    It is an excellent round with good stopping power and the pistol itself has been tested in every environment on the planet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well ... I understand that, but other people (mostly those at the range) keep telling me to try all these other "reduced" models ... I thought you were going down that trail.
> 
> I have tested the Tarus among other styles ... It is sleek, slim and easier to conceal ... I just don't like the performance issues around the kick.
> I pay attention to what others suggest and recommend ... But you know "old gun hands" ... Sometimes you just get used to what you like and what performs to your standards.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


That is why I never like it when someone says "This gun is the BEST!".   It may well be the best for them.  But for someone else it may be a disaster.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Uncensored2008 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> These are all guns I already own.
> AR 15
> 44 Magnum
> 12 gauge
> Kel Tek P3AT
> 22 long rifle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of my choices:
> 1) Springfield M1911
> 2) Ruger 10/22
> 3) Remington 870
> 4) Springfield Scout Squad
> 5) Ruger Single Six
> 
> The only one I don't already own is the Scout Squad rifle.   And the reason I chose it over the M1A I already own is that it is much handier.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> On my list, I almost put my Winchester 1894 30-30. It is a great carbine.
Click to expand...


   Yeah..I thought about the Winchester myself.
But I figure an assault rifle can do what it can and much more. And the .270 or choice of bolt gun would perform better than the 30.30 for the longer shots.


----------



## danielpalos

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, foreign wars are foreign policy which constitutes public use, without any formal declaration and wartime tax rates to prove the exigency exists under our form of capitalism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the 9th amendment does not negate the draft in any way.
Click to expand...

Only Invasions and Insurrections are expressly declared in our supreme law of the land; there is no willful appeal to ignorance of it.


----------



## WinterBorn

BlackSand said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> It makes perfect sense.  When I talked about my M1911, I was talking about the same gun you refer to as a Colt 1911, except mine is made by Springfield Armory.    It is an excellent round with good stopping power and the pistol itself has been tested in every environment on the planet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well ... I understand that, but other people (mostly those at the range) keep telling me to try all these other "reduced" models ... I thought you were going down that trail.
> 
> I have tested the Tarus among other styles ... It is sleek, slim and easier to conceal ... I just don't like the performance issues around the kick.
> I pay attention to what others suggest and recommend ... But you know "old gun hands" ... Sometimes you just get used to what you like and what performs to your standards.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


The biggest thing to remember is the basic physics of guns.   The more powerful a gun is, the more recoil.  The heavier a gun is the less you will feel the recoil.    So you can reduce recoil by going with a smaller caliber or a heavier gun.   Two guns of the same caliber and basic shape, the lighter one will kick harder.

With a handgun the biggest mistake I have seen people make is that they try to hold the gun down and on target.  Especially with bigger calibers, you let the gun recoil.   

Some people are more recoil sensitive too.   Handgun recoil doesn't bother me as much as rifle recoil.


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, foreign wars are foreign policy which constitutes public use, without any formal declaration and wartime tax rates to prove the exigency exists under our form of capitalism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the 9th amendment does not negate the draft in any way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only Invasions and Insurrections are expressly declared in our supreme law of the land; there is no willful appeal to ignorance of it.
Click to expand...


And your nonsense has nothing to do with the topic at hand.   You just like trying to sound intelligent.  It isn't working.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

BlackSand said:


> Remington 870
> Winchester 30/30
> Glenfield  Model 60 .22 LR
> Colt AR-15 7.62x39mm
> Colt 1911
> 
> Nuff Said!
> 
> .



  Thats not a bad list..
I might disagree on the brand but the caliber and type is sound.


----------



## danielpalos

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, foreign wars are foreign policy which constitutes public use, without any formal declaration and wartime tax rates to prove the exigency exists under our form of capitalism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the 9th amendment does not negate the draft in any way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only Invasions and Insurrections are expressly declared in our supreme law of the land; there is no willful appeal to ignorance of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And your nonsense has nothing to do with the topic at hand.   You just like trying to sound intelligent.  It isn't working.
Click to expand...

I am using words found in our supreme law of the land in my arguments; there is no willful appeal to ignorance of that legal fact, either.  

Just fyi.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Uncensored2008 said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know it is probably going to sound silly to a "big" guy ... But I have a small frame.
> I need the larger handle and extra weight of the weapon to absorb some of the "shock" with the 1911.
> I have tried smaller frames and different models ... The Colt is steady as a rock and my "second round" results are better.
> 
> Hope that makes sense.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think this is part of the reason 9mm is so popular, far less kick than a .45
Click to expand...


   I found that sticking with a full size pistol when buying a .45 to be the answer.
 A lot of the carry guns in .45 dont have enough to hold on to.
    So it kinda becomes the home defense pistol and range queen.


----------



## pismoe

no emotion or favorites but the most practical are . ---  .22 long rifle carbine [ruger] , 9mm 'glock 19 ,--- .357 and its .38s in a ruger 3 inch sp101 , .223 in a semi auto AR rifle of any length and the .308 in a rifle , bolt or semi like an 'M1a' or bolt in a 'scout' rifle like the Savage , Ruger or Steyr .  I lean to the Ruger because of factory hi capacity mags .   To round it to 6 , it'd be a 12 gauge pump with short barrel .


----------



## BlackSand

WinterBorn said:


> That is why I never like it when someone says "This gun is the BEST!".   It may well be the best for them.  But for someone else it may be a disaster.



That is so true ... And with firearm popularity growing there are a lot of things that irritate me at the range.

There are always people arguing about what round performs better, what weapon is better, what sights to use.
Hell they will argue about what holster would better suit someone else.

The whole time I will be thinking ... "Damn, you cannot shoot for shit ... You may want to start engaging the targets instead of arguing with each other".
I mean picking a decent weapon and round ... Doesn't overcome the obstacles familiarity with your weapon and crisis management skills will.

If you don't have both of those skills ... You are either lucky or dead.

.


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, foreign wars are foreign policy which constitutes public use, without any formal declaration and wartime tax rates to prove the exigency exists under our form of capitalism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the 9th amendment does not negate the draft in any way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only Invasions and Insurrections are expressly declared in our supreme law of the land; there is no willful appeal to ignorance of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And your nonsense has nothing to do with the topic at hand.   You just like trying to sound intelligent.  It isn't working.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am using words found in our supreme law of the land in my arguments; there is no willful appeal to ignorance of that legal fact, either.
> 
> Just fyi.
Click to expand...


And the topic is each persons choice of 5 firearms, if they could only have 5.    Whether you believe the 9th amendment allows you to refuse to be drafted is not part of that topic.  In fact, since the SCOTUS has ruled we have an individual right to own guns, your spurious theories about the 2nd amendment are off topic as well.  

Try and stay on topic, m'kay?


----------



## WinterBorn

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know it is probably going to sound silly to a "big" guy ... But I have a small frame.
> I need the larger handle and extra weight of the weapon to absorb some of the "shock" with the 1911.
> I have tried smaller frames and different models ... The Colt is steady as a rock and my "second round" results are better.
> 
> Hope that makes sense.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think this is part of the reason 9mm is so popular, far less kick than a .45
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I found that sticking with a full size pistol when buying a .45 to be the answer.
> A lot of the carry guns in .45 dont have enough to hold on to.
> So it kinda becomes the home defense pistol and range queen.
Click to expand...


Well said.   There are far too many "experts" on what firearms can do what and which is better suited to a particular task or person.


----------



## PredFan

As long as we are making lists, my collection is nearly complete, imo. I have a good range of weapons, no gun being redundant in any way:

Winchester 700 series rifle (30-06)
AR-15
12 gauge
44 Magnum revolver
40 cal S&W
380 Auto
25 auto

Two weapons I still need to get:

The Judge, because I want to be able to shoot 410 in a handgun.
A lever action rifle, just because I've never had one and I want to do that one handed reload trick I see on cowboy movies.


----------



## WinterBorn

BlackSand said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is why I never like it when someone says "This gun is the BEST!".   It may well be the best for them.  But for someone else it may be a disaster.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is so true ... And with firearm popularity growing there are a lot of things that irritate me at the range.
> 
> There are always people arguing about what round performs better, what weapon is better, what sights to use.
> Hell they will argue about what holster would better suit someone else.
> 
> The whole time I will be thinking ... "Damn, you cannot shoot for shit ... You may want to start engaging the targets instead of arguing with each other".
> I mean picking a decent weapon and round ... Doesn't overcome the obstacles familiarity with your weapon and crisis management skills will.
> 
> If you don't have both of those skills ... You are either lucky or dead.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


Very true!!    When I was growing up I would spend summers at my grandparent's in a little town in MS.  A neighbor of theirs hunted with an old single shot rifle.  I asked my grandfather why he didn't have a "better" gun, since he obviously had money.  Granddaddy told me the old man could shoot the wings off flies with that old gun.  What difference would a "better" gun make?

The old adage "Beware the man who only has one gun. He probably knows how to use it!" is true.

Whatever gun you have, learn to shoot it well.  And that means practice, not talk.


----------



## WinterBorn

PredFan said:


> As long as we are making lists, my collection is nearly complete, imo. I have a good range of weapons, no gun being redundant in any way:
> 
> Winchester 700 series rifle (30-06)
> AR-15
> 12 gauge
> 44 Magnum revolver
> 40 cal S&W
> 380 Auto
> 25 auto
> 
> Two weapons I still need to get:
> 
> The Judge, because I want to be able to shoot 410 in a handgun.
> A lever action rifle, just because I've never had one and I want to do that one handed reload trick I see on cowboy movies.



I own 4 lever actions.  One is inherited from my Dad.  It is an old Marlin octagon barrel in 32-20.  I rarely shoot it.

Two of the others are Marlins as well.  And 1895 in 45-70 and an 1896 in .44 magnum.   The 45-70 is for hunting hogs.  The .44 doubles as self defense and just a knock-around gun.   I like having a rifle and handgun in the same caliber.  And I damn sure don't want a 45-70 handgun!

And I got a great deal on a Henry Golden Boy .22.  A guy needed money and sold it cheap.  There is something fun about shooting an "old cowboy" style gun.  Maybe thats why I like single action revolvers as well.
The Judge is a pretty neat gun.  I'd like one of those too.


----------



## danielpalos

WinterBorn said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, foreign wars are foreign policy which constitutes public use, without any formal declaration and wartime tax rates to prove the exigency exists under our form of capitalism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the 9th amendment does not negate the draft in any way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only Invasions and Insurrections are expressly declared in our supreme law of the land; there is no willful appeal to ignorance of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And your nonsense has nothing to do with the topic at hand.   You just like trying to sound intelligent.  It isn't working.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am using words found in our supreme law of the land in my arguments; there is no willful appeal to ignorance of that legal fact, either.
> 
> Just fyi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And the topic is each persons choice of 5 firearms, if they could only have 5.    Whether you believe the 9th amendment allows you to refuse to be drafted is not part of that topic.  In fact, since the SCOTUS has ruled we have an individual right to own guns, your spurious theories about the 2nd amendment are off topic as well.
> 
> Try and stay on topic, m'kay?
Click to expand...

ok.  i gave my opinion on that earlier as well.


----------



## Uncensored2008

WinterBorn said:


> The biggest thing to remember is the basic physics of guns.   The more powerful a gun is, the more recoil.  The heavier a gun is the less you will feel the recoil.    So you can reduce recoil by going with a smaller caliber or a heavier gun.   Two guns of the same caliber and basic shape, the lighter one will kick harder.
> 
> With a handgun the biggest mistake I have seen people make is that they try to hold the gun down and on target.  Especially with bigger calibers, you let the gun recoil.
> 
> Some people are more recoil sensitive too.   Handgun recoil doesn't bother me as much as rifle recoil.



I have a Ruger Vaquero, .45 Long Colt - this is not an ACP, but pretty much like a .44 magnum. The recoil is huge, but doesn't bother me at all. The revolver is heavy and absorbs most of it, and as you said, I don't fight it.


----------



## WinterBorn

danielpalos said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the 9th amendment does not negate the draft in any way.
> 
> 
> 
> Only Invasions and Insurrections are expressly declared in our supreme law of the land; there is no willful appeal to ignorance of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And your nonsense has nothing to do with the topic at hand.   You just like trying to sound intelligent.  It isn't working.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am using words found in our supreme law of the land in my arguments; there is no willful appeal to ignorance of that legal fact, either.
> 
> Just fyi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And the topic is each persons choice of 5 firearms, if they could only have 5.    Whether you believe the 9th amendment allows you to refuse to be drafted is not part of that topic.  In fact, since the SCOTUS has ruled we have an individual right to own guns, your spurious theories about the 2nd amendment are off topic as well.
> 
> Try and stay on topic, m'kay?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ok.  i gave my opinion on that earlier as well.
Click to expand...


Yes, we saw that you will wait until some hot chick in a militia favors you with a gun.  Good luck with that.


----------



## WinterBorn

Uncensored2008 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The biggest thing to remember is the basic physics of guns.   The more powerful a gun is, the more recoil.  The heavier a gun is the less you will feel the recoil.    So you can reduce recoil by going with a smaller caliber or a heavier gun.   Two guns of the same caliber and basic shape, the lighter one will kick harder.
> 
> With a handgun the biggest mistake I have seen people make is that they try to hold the gun down and on target.  Especially with bigger calibers, you let the gun recoil.
> 
> Some people are more recoil sensitive too.   Handgun recoil doesn't bother me as much as rifle recoil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a Ruger Vaquero, .45 Long Colt - this is not an ACP, but pretty much like a .44 magnum. The recoil is huge, but doesn't bother me at all. The revolver is heavy and absorbs most of it, and as you said, I don't fight it.
Click to expand...


Now you have named a gun I lust after.  lol   The .45 Long Colt is a big bore round, and the Ruger Vaquero is a great gun.   

The grip on a single action lets the gun rock back, so the recoil doesn't feel as bad.   Sounds like we should hit the range together.  lol


----------



## pismoe

and as a thought , I think that all Americans should own an AR15 and Ammo of course .  Already the claim is that Americans own 5 million AR15s.  I'd like to see ALL Americans with at least 1 AR in .223 / 5.56 .   AR has fast become the MUSKET of the 21st century !!


----------



## WinterBorn

pismoe said:


> and as a thought , I think that all Americans should own an AR15 and Ammo of course .  Already the claim is that Americans own 5 million AR15s.  I'd like to see ALL Americans with at least 1 AR in .223 / 5.56 .   AR has fast become the MUSKET of the 21st century !!



As great a gun as the AR is, I like my M1A better.  And if I ever get a decent deal on a Scout Squad (the M1A in a shorter form), I will jump on it.   As long as I don't have to hike 20 miles with it, I like the M1A better.  But that is just a personal preference.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

WinterBorn said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> and as a thought , I think that all Americans should own an AR15 and Ammo of course .  Already the claim is that Americans own 5 million AR15s.  I'd like to see ALL Americans with at least 1 AR in .223 / 5.56 .   AR has fast become the MUSKET of the 21st century !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As great a gun as the AR is, I like my M1A better.  And if I ever get a decent deal on a Scout Squad (the M1A in a shorter form), I will jump on it.   As long as I don't have to hike 20 miles with it, I like the M1A better.  But that is just a personal preference.
Click to expand...


   Think "ammo sharing"


----------



## BlackSand

PredFan said:


> A lever action rifle, just because I've never had one and I want to do that one handed reload trick I see on cowboy movies.



I have the Winchester 30/30 Model 94 lever action ... And swear by it.
It is probably the best "saddle gun" I have ever used ... It is short and easy to move around with.

It does have the top eject though ... So if you want to use a scope on it (I don't on mine) you have to get one that mounts to the side.
There are few weapons that you can easily pull, and knock down a coyote in a flat run from the saddle ... The 94 can do it with dry sights.

.


WinterBorn said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The biggest thing to remember is the basic physics of guns.   The more powerful a gun is, the more recoil.  The heavier a gun is the less you will feel the recoil.    So you can reduce recoil by going with a smaller caliber or a heavier gun.   Two guns of the same caliber and basic shape, the lighter one will kick harder.
> 
> With a handgun the biggest mistake I have seen people make is that they try to hold the gun down and on target.  Especially with bigger calibers, you let the gun recoil.
> 
> Some people are more recoil sensitive too.   Handgun recoil doesn't bother me as much as rifle recoil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a Ruger Vaquero, .45 Long Colt - this is not an ACP, but pretty much like a .44 magnum. The recoil is huge, but doesn't bother me at all. The revolver is heavy and absorbs most of it, and as you said, I don't fight it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now you have named a gun I lust after.  lol   The .45 Long Colt is a big bore round, and the Ruger Vaquero is a great gun.
> 
> The grip on a single action lets the gun rock back, so the recoil doesn't feel as bad.   Sounds like we should hit the range together.  lol
Click to expand...


It may sound stupid but I like the "report" it has.
A very distinctive sound ... One that does half the job of cover fire ... Lolz!

Edit:
Of course ... Unlike most guys growing up with their dad's rifle ... I started shooting with a .36 caliber Navy cap and ball.

.


----------



## pismoe

that was my thought 'here we go' , ammo sharing and parts compatibility among 5 million AR15 that are supposedly privately owned in the USA plus easy breakdown , common magazines and accessories and about 800 dollars will get you a new one .     M1A is fine , I like it especially in the 'scout squad' in Walnut especially but I still think that the AR15 in any configuration can be called the Musket of the 21st .  Same reason I liked the 9mm glock , its a common military ammo and pretty cheap and there are lots under private ownership so parts interchangeability is good as well as ammo .


----------



## WinterBorn

HereWeGoAgain said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> and as a thought , I think that all Americans should own an AR15 and Ammo of course .  Already the claim is that Americans own 5 million AR15s.  I'd like to see ALL Americans with at least 1 AR in .223 / 5.56 .   AR has fast become the MUSKET of the 21st century !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As great a gun as the AR is, I like my M1A better.  And if I ever get a decent deal on a Scout Squad (the M1A in a shorter form), I will jump on it.   As long as I don't have to hike 20 miles with it, I like the M1A better.  But that is just a personal preference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Think "ammo sharing"
Click to expand...

I do.  My "battle rifle" shares ammo with my hunting rifle.


----------



## WinterBorn

pismoe said:


> that was my thought 'here we go' , ammo sharing and parts compatibility among 5 million AR15 that are supposedly privately owned in the USA plus easy breakdown , common magazines and accessories and about 800 dollars will get you a new one .     M1A is fine , I like it especially in the 'scout squad' in Walnut especially but I still think that the AR15 in any configuration can be called the Musket of the 21st .  Same reason I liked the 9mm glock , its a common military ammo and pretty cheap and there are lots under private ownership so parts interchangeability is good as well as ammo .



My main interest in shooting started out with hunting.  That is why I tend to like bigger calibers.  The .223/5.56 is a pretty puny hunting round, unless you are shooting varmints.

I have no issue with the AR itself.  I owned one and rigged it up as a coyote rifle, with good results.  But someone offered me more than I had invested in it, so it went away.  lol


----------



## PredFan

WinterBorn said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> As long as we are making lists, my collection is nearly complete, imo. I have a good range of weapons, no gun being redundant in any way:
> 
> Winchester 700 series rifle (30-06)
> AR-15
> 12 gauge
> 44 Magnum revolver
> 40 cal S&W
> 380 Auto
> 25 auto
> 
> Two weapons I still need to get:
> 
> The Judge, because I want to be able to shoot 410 in a handgun.
> A lever action rifle, just because I've never had one and I want to do that one handed reload trick I see on cowboy movies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I own 4 lever actions.  One is inherited from my Dad.  It is an old Marlin octagon barrel in 32-20.  I rarely shoot it.
> 
> Two of the others are Marlins as well.  And 1895 in 45-70 and an 1896 in .44 magnum.   The 45-70 is for hunting hogs.  The .44 doubles as self defense and just a knock-around gun.   I like having a rifle and handgun in the same caliber.  And I damn sure don't want a 45-70 handgun!
> 
> And I got a great deal on a Henry Golden Boy .22.  A guy needed money and sold it cheap.  There is something fun about shooting an "old cowboy" style gun.  Maybe thats why I like single action revolvers as well.
> The Judge is a pretty neat gun.  I'd like one of those too.
Click to expand...


I'm probably going to keep the Judge on the night stand next to my bed loaded with 410. It would be easier access than the Mossberg 500.

I've never wanted a lever action before it for some reason since I saw that guy do it one handed on TV, I knew I had to have it. Getting the Judge first though. At the Gun show next weekend.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

WinterBorn said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> and as a thought , I think that all Americans should own an AR15 and Ammo of course .  Already the claim is that Americans own 5 million AR15s.  I'd like to see ALL Americans with at least 1 AR in .223 / 5.56 .   AR has fast become the MUSKET of the 21st century !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As great a gun as the AR is, I like my M1A better.  And if I ever get a decent deal on a Scout Squad (the M1A in a shorter form), I will jump on it.   As long as I don't have to hike 20 miles with it, I like the M1A better.  But that is just a personal preference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Think "ammo sharing"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do.  My "battle rifle" shares ammo with my hunting rifle.
Click to expand...


 Yeah but could the rest of us use it in case of your untimely demise?
Hell,just go buy a pallet of 5.56 and keep it in your garage for us.


----------



## WinterBorn

HereWeGoAgain said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> and as a thought , I think that all Americans should own an AR15 and Ammo of course .  Already the claim is that Americans own 5 million AR15s.  I'd like to see ALL Americans with at least 1 AR in .223 / 5.56 .   AR has fast become the MUSKET of the 21st century !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As great a gun as the AR is, I like my M1A better.  And if I ever get a decent deal on a Scout Squad (the M1A in a shorter form), I will jump on it.   As long as I don't have to hike 20 miles with it, I like the M1A better.  But that is just a personal preference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Think "ammo sharing"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do.  My "battle rifle" shares ammo with my hunting rifle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah but could the rest of us use it in case of your untimely demise?
> Hell,just go buy a pallet of 5.56 and keep it in your garage for us.
Click to expand...


Nah, if I did that one of you good guys would hear of my demise and come to get it.  I don't need my g/f feeling guilty for shooting you.


----------



## turtledude

Smith and wesson Performance Center 627 (8 shot 357) 5" barrel
Browning T-Bolt 22 rifle
FnH SLP-1 12 G semi auto 3 Gun competition shotgun
Windham Arms Proctor 3Gun Competition AR-15
Springfield Armory Super National Match M1-A1 with a Leopold Mark IV scope


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

turtledude said:


> Smith and wesson Performance Center 627 (8 shot 357) 5" barrel
> Browning T-Bolt 22 rifle
> FnH SLP-1 12 G semi auto 3 Gun competition shotgun
> Windham Arms Proctor 3Gun Competition AR-15
> Springfield Armory Super National Match M1-A1 with a Leopold Mark IV scope



  Nice selections.
I think it's become pretty clear that most want a combat rifle,a pistol,a shotgun,bolt gun and a twenty two.
    And i'd bet most of us already own at least one of each.


----------



## turtledude

HereWeGoAgain said:


> turtledude said:
> 
> 
> 
> Smith and wesson Performance Center 627 (8 shot 357) 5" barrel
> Browning T-Bolt 22 rifle
> FnH SLP-1 12 G semi auto 3 Gun competition shotgun
> Windham Arms Proctor 3Gun Competition AR-15
> Springfield Armory Super National Match M1-A1 with a Leopold Mark IV scope
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice selections.
> I think it's become pretty clear that most want a combat rifle,a pistol,a shotgun,bolt gun and a twenty two.
> And i'd bet most of us already own at least one of each.
Click to expand...


yeah I have lots.  so many to choose from


----------



## jon_berzerk

pismoe said:


> no emotion or favorites but the most practical are . ---  .22 long rifle carbine [ruger] , 9mm 'glock 19 ,--- .357 and its .38s in a ruger 3 inch sp101 , .223 in a semi auto AR rifle of any length and the .308 in a rifle , bolt or semi like an 'M1a' or bolt in a 'scout' rifle like the Savage , Ruger or Steyr .  I lean to the Ruger because of factory hi capacity mags .   To round it to 6 , it'd be a 12 gauge pump with short barrel .




i would pick one of my 22s as well 

it was my first rifle 

my Winchester model 67 single shot 

with the rear sight home made into a peep sight 

dependable and accurate 

the rifle my dad taught me to 

aim small miss small


----------



## 9thIDdoc

A good quality dbl brl shotgun, probably 12 Ga.
A Ruger 10/22
A quality scoped bolt action, .30-'06 (if I can have only one) 
A ,44mag. revolver
For the last one I remain undecided. Either a revolver in .357 or a 1911 auto.


----------



## WinterBorn

This thread could be advertising for the Ruger 10/22.

I want the new Takedown model.


----------



## Maxx

Glock 21 (primary home defense)
Officer size 1911 (concealed carry)
Remington 1100 (gotta have a scatter gun)
Marlin 336 (versatile compact rifle)
AR15 (fighting rifle)


----------



## 9thIDdoc

Not a gun but I wouldn't be without a bow and arrows.


----------



## turtledude

9thIDdoc said:


> Not a gun but I wouldn't be without a bow and arrows.




I am a tournament archer but for a survival situation, an Excalibur Crossbow is the way to go


----------



## 9thIDdoc

I am strictly a traditional archer. If necessary I can make my own bow and arrows from available materials and use them effectively. Seems more appropriate for a survival situation.


----------



## jon_berzerk

9thIDdoc said:


> Not a gun but I wouldn't be without a bow and arrows.




i would have my bows too 

as well as my blow gun 

and wristrocket


----------



## Missourian

Remington 870 Wingmaster 12ga shotgun
(hunting CXP 1-3 + fowl + self defense)​
Chiappa 22lr/410 over/under 
(hunting CXP 1 + small fowl )​
DPMS AR-15 5.56 NATO/.223 Rem 
(self defense + hunting CXP 1-2)​
Remington 700 CDL 30-06 
(hunting CXP 2-3)​
Ruger SR9c 9mm 
(self defense)​That covers all my needs,  I think.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

WinterBorn said:


> This started as an internet discussion on another site.   But I thought I'd bring it here.
> 
> My choices?
> 
> 1) Springfield M1911
> 2) Ruger 10/22
> 3) Remington 870
> 4) Springfield Scout Squad
> 5) Ruger Single Six



I only have two hands so only want 2. 

My .45 1911 and X95 Tavor TAR (7.62 NATO version)


----------



## WinterBorn

Delta4Embassy said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> This started as an internet discussion on another site.   But I thought I'd bring it here.
> 
> My choices?
> 
> 1) Springfield M1911
> 2) Ruger 10/22
> 3) Remington 870
> 4) Springfield Scout Squad
> 5) Ruger Single Six
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only have two hands so only want 2.
> 
> My .45 1911 and X95 Tavor TAR (7.62 NATO version)
Click to expand...


I have multiple uses for guns.  So I have more than 5.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

WinterBorn said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> This started as an internet discussion on another site.   But I thought I'd bring it here.
> 
> My choices?
> 
> 1) Springfield M1911
> 2) Ruger 10/22
> 3) Remington 870
> 4) Springfield Scout Squad
> 5) Ruger Single Six
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only have two hands so only want 2.
> 
> My .45 1911 and X95 Tavor TAR (7.62 NATO version)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have multiple uses for guns.  So I have more than 5.
Click to expand...


Reminds me of a recent Mythbusters episode where they tested the feasibility of FPS games like Doom carrying all your weapons around with you.


----------



## WinterBorn

Delta4Embassy said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> This started as an internet discussion on another site.   But I thought I'd bring it here.
> 
> My choices?
> 
> 1) Springfield M1911
> 2) Ruger 10/22
> 3) Remington 870
> 4) Springfield Scout Squad
> 5) Ruger Single Six
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only have two hands so only want 2.
> 
> My .45 1911 and X95 Tavor TAR (7.62 NATO version)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have multiple uses for guns.  So I have more than 5.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Reminds me of a recent Mythbusters episode where they tested the feasibility of FPS games like Doom carrying all your weapons around with you.
Click to expand...


I have no intention of carrying my guns around with me.  I may transport them for one reason or another, but I am not going to have to carry all my guns (even if it was just 5) and the ammo for them.  If I did, I would only own .22s.


----------



## Missourian

HereWeGoAgain said:


> joebfishin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Come on , you all have great picks but what if the shit hits the fan like you all think and those are the only guns you can have. Is that what you really want? Sure I'll take one or two of them, my answer would be a muzzle loader..... Give me five of them, I can make my own powder, balls, flint, or caps, and never worry about how I'm gonna shoot them when I run out of loads.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the shit hits the fan you are unlikely to run out of ammo.
> Consider this...if you were to get into the shit you're either gonna die and ammo becomes a moot point,or you're going to win and their ammo becomes yours.
> As long as you're not using some obscure caliber ammo shouldnt be a problem.
Click to expand...


What do you think about rechambering to an Ackley Improved configuration.  You can shoot theirs,  but they can't shoot yours.  Downside...you'd might lose some barrel life from fireforming to A.I. from standard ammunition.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

WinterBorn said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> This started as an internet discussion on another site.   But I thought I'd bring it here.
> 
> My choices?
> 
> 1) Springfield M1911
> 2) Ruger 10/22
> 3) Remington 870
> 4) Springfield Scout Squad
> 5) Ruger Single Six
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only have two hands so only want 2.
> 
> My .45 1911 and X95 Tavor TAR (7.62 NATO version)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have multiple uses for guns.  So I have more than 5.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Reminds me of a recent Mythbusters episode where they tested the feasibility of FPS games like Doom carrying all your weapons around with you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have no intention of carrying my guns around with me.  I may transport them for one reason or another, but I am not going to have to carry all my guns (even if it was just 5) and the ammo for them.  If I did, I would only own .22s.
Click to expand...


I understood the point. I'm just teasing you.


----------



## WinterBorn

Missourian said:


> Remington 870 Wingmaster 12ga shotgun
> (hunting CXP 1-3 + fowl + self defense)​
> Chiappa 22lr/410 over/under
> (hunting CXP 1 + small fowl )​
> DPMS AR-15 5.56 NATO/.223 Rem
> (self defense + hunting CXP 1-2)​
> Remington 700 CDL 30-06
> (hunting CXP 2-3)​
> Ruger SR9c 9mm
> (self defense)​That covers all my needs,  I think.



The Chiappa is an interesting gun.  The dual rifle/shotgun thing is handy as a shirt pocket.  I have always thought the Savage versions of those were great.  Funny we don't hear much about them.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Missourian said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joebfishin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Come on , you all have great picks but what if the shit hits the fan like you all think and those are the only guns you can have. Is that what you really want? Sure I'll take one or two of them, my answer would be a muzzle loader..... Give me five of them, I can make my own powder, balls, flint, or caps, and never worry about how I'm gonna shoot them when I run out of loads.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the shit hits the fan you are unlikely to run out of ammo.
> Consider this...if you were to get into the shit you're either gonna die and ammo becomes a moot point,or you're going to win and their ammo becomes yours.
> As long as you're not using some obscure caliber ammo shouldnt be a problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What do you think about rechambering to an Ackley Improved configuration.  You can shoot theirs,  but they can't shoot yours.  Downside...you'd might lose some barrel life from fireforming to A.I. from standard ammunition.
Click to expand...


If you're using 5.56 you're only getting about a hundred ft per second advantage with A.I. ammo.
  Not sure it'd be worth it to give up the compatibility.


----------



## Missourian

WinterBorn said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Remington 870 Wingmaster 12ga shotgun
> (hunting CXP 1-3 + fowl + self defense)​
> Chiappa 22lr/410 over/under
> (hunting CXP 1 + small fowl )​
> DPMS AR-15 5.56 NATO/.223 Rem
> (self defense + hunting CXP 1-2)​
> Remington 700 CDL 30-06
> (hunting CXP 2-3)​
> Ruger SR9c 9mm
> (self defense)​That covers all my needs,  I think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Chiappa is an interesting gun.  The dual rifle/shotgun thing is handy as a shirt pocket.  I have always thought the Savage versions of those were great.  Funny we don't hear much about them.
Click to expand...


I've had my Chiappa for almost a year now,  thru a complete squirrel and rabbit season,  plus dove,  pheasant and grouse.  It was adequate for upland fowl,  but squirrel and rabbit is where it really shines using the 22 for still targets and the 410 for moving.  For a sub $300 firearm,  it's hard to beat.

I looked at the Savage Model 42 before buying the Chiappa,  the plastic stock and forend really turned me off,  plus a hundred and forty dollar higher pricetag...I decided that it wasn't for me.


----------



## Doggy

tinydancer said:


> One of my favorite places on earth guys is in Tennessee. Smoky Mountain Knife Works.  Any of you guys been there? It is to die for.


Child,that`s where I live
If you need any help,,let me know..


----------



## westwall

1.  6" Colt Python
2.  Suppressed High Standard
3.  Suppressed 10/22
4.  Steyr SSG PII with Swarovski ZF-84 10 scope
5.  MP5K-PDW with Gemtech Suppressor.


----------



## turtledude

westwall said:


> 1.  6" Colt Python
> 2.  Suppressed High Standard
> 3.  Suppressed 10/22
> 4.  Steyr SSG PII with Swarovski ZF-84 10 scope
> 5.  MP5K-PDW with Gemtech Suppressor.


do you find the High Standard to be reliable.  They are accurate, but reliable?  and why a Colt Python.  I was a 60X PPC shooter-the Smith has better Lockwork though the Python barrels were a bit better.  Smiths stay in time longer with hot stuff-I'd pick the L frame 686 over the Python.  the other choices are really sound


----------



## westwall

turtledude said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1.  6" Colt Python
> 2.  Suppressed High Standard
> 3.  Suppressed 10/22
> 4.  Steyr SSG PII with Swarovski ZF-84 10 scope
> 5.  MP5K-PDW with Gemtech Suppressor.
> 
> 
> 
> do you find the High Standard to be reliable.  They are accurate, but reliable?  and why a Colt Python.  I was a 60X PPC shooter-the Smith has better Lockwork though the Python barrels were a bit better.  Smiths stay in time longer with hot stuff-I'd pick the L frame 686 over the Python.  the other choices are really sound
Click to expand...







The High Standard I own is a former OSS pistol and it is reliable as hell.  Quiet too.  I like the Python because it is deadly accurate.  I can hit a standing person at 300 yards with ease.  Lockwork is fine so long as I don't put max loads through it.  I rebuilt it about 15 years ago after it had fired around 30,000 rounds.  The timing had gone bye bye so it was an essential rebuild.  The most accurate revolver I've ever owned is a Dan Wesson, but parts are impossible.


----------



## turtledude

westwall said:


> turtledude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1.  6" Colt Python
> 2.  Suppressed High Standard
> 3.  Suppressed 10/22
> 4.  Steyr SSG PII with Swarovski ZF-84 10 scope
> 5.  MP5K-PDW with Gemtech Suppressor.
> 
> 
> 
> do you find the High Standard to be reliable.  They are accurate, but reliable?  and why a Colt Python.  I was a 60X PPC shooter-the Smith has better Lockwork though the Python barrels were a bit better.  Smiths stay in time longer with hot stuff-I'd pick the L frame 686 over the Python.  the other choices are really sound
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The High Standard I own is a former OSS pistol and it is reliable as hell.  Quiet too.  I like the Python because it is deadly accurate.  I can hit a standing person at 300 yards with ease.  Lockwork is fine so long as I don't put max loads through it.  I rebuilt it about 15 years ago after it had fired around 30,000 rounds.  The timing had gone bye bye so it was an essential rebuild.  The most accurate revolver I've ever owned is a Dan Wesson, but parts are impossible.
Click to expand...


Dan Wesson's ruled IHMSA events but they went out of time constantly.  The metal hardening was suspect.


----------



## RetiredGySgt

Only need 4. An M1 carbine, which I have. An M1 Garand , which I have. A 9 mm semi auto pistol, which I do not have and a 12 gauge shotgun which I don't have.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

If you could have only 5 guns...

For many of us an impossible task...


----------



## PredFan

My list is probably fluid, but if I could own only 5 guns I would want to cover all areas of possible firearm needs.

1.  The Judge loaded with buck shot for personal protection.
2. Ar-15 for high output
3. 44 magnum for knock down power
4. Anything that shoots 30-06 so I can reach out and touch someone.
5. Mossberg 500 loaded with slugs just because.


----------



## prison/con.net

I only have 4, and unless shtf, the longarm is not needed.  If I could trust the Sig P938 to always be available and to be as durable as a 938, I would not have 3 of them, just 2.  My rifle choice can do anything that needs doing (with a rifle) and so can my pistols. I have plenty of fun with both. I don't have time, money or inclination to mess with other types of guns. I barely get in enough practice with the ones I have to stay A class with them both, with either hand, as should be done.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

prison/con.net said:


> I only have 4, and unless shtf, the longarm is not needed.  If I could trust the Sig P938 to always be available and to be as durable as a 938, I would not have 3 of them, just 2.  My rifle choice can do anything that needs doing (with a rifle) and so can my pistols. I have plenty of fun with both. I don't have time, money or inclination to mess with other types of guns. I barely get in enough practice with the ones I have to stay A class with them both, with either hand, as should be done.



 This thread is pretty old but I'm pretty sure the idea is to be able to cover all the bases.


----------



## pismoe

its a good thread if I recall , more ideas , thinking can never be a bad thing imo !!


----------



## prison/con.net

when you choose the right 2  guns, really, with .22lr conversion units, you CAN cover all the (needed) bases. Bird dont have to be shot out of the air, matches don't have to be competed in.  Sport hunting has nothing to do with survival poaching.  It's really depressing to see how many people don't understand that.  Noisy guns are not to be used if it's shtf, cause they will call in your killers and scare off the game. Shotguns can't be effectively suppressed. Non rapidfire guns are not to be risked.  If you need to forage, so will others, and some of them will shoot you on sight.


----------



## prison/con.net

Nets, trotlines, traps, snares, fish poison, bird lime, all work for you 24-7 and in scores of places at once. They do so silently and they can be serviced at night, especially with NVD goggles. Game will all be gone a month after shtf, anyway. There's 50 million dogs and cats which will be starving, and they'll be eaten by people in the next month. Then the cannabilism will begin in earnest.

So you simply must have food stockpiled/cached, and you must know how to grow sprouts. it's quite simple, actually. youtube is full of vids about it.  $1000, mostly spend on in season local grains and legumes, that you go fetch from the farmer, directly, will cover you for a year, for one person, including the drums in which to store it. make half of it hard winter wheat, honey and salt, and you won't have to replace that half of it.  If you have to toss out $300 worth of food every 2 years, so what? If 50c a day breaks you, God help you.


----------



## prison/con.net

if it's shtf, you won't last long if you are out in the open, in daylight, or if you move without your armor and backpack. When so encumbered and at risk, you can't be carrying more than one longarm, and maybe a couple of lw, compact pistols, and you'd best not be making noise, either You can't shoot guns that you don't have at hand, and game and looters won't wait while you go get "the right gun for the job".   So you are stuck with the most versatile longarm available, which is not a shotgun,muzzleloader, single shot, bolt action, or.22lr.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

prison/con.net said:


> when you choose the right 2  guns, really, with .22lr conversion units, you CAN cover all the (needed) bases. Bird dont have to be shot out of the air, matches don't have to be competed in.  Sport hunting has nothing to do with survival poaching.  It's really depressing to see how many people don't understand that.  Noisy guns are not to be used if it's shtf, cause they will call in your killers and scare off the game. Shotguns can't be effectively suppressed. Non rapidfire guns are not to be risked.  If you need to forage, so will others, and some of them will shoot you on sight.



 All these things have been discussed either in this thread or others like them.
  Ideally you dont want to use a firearm at all.
Rat traps and Yo Yos will go a long way in fulfilling your protein needs and are easy to carry.
  Of course as you've said game will become difficult to find if you cant survive the initial die off.
    If you havent prepared for it the only solution is going to be taking others food,which of course is why you'd need an assault rifle with lots of ammo.


----------



## prison/con.net

they won't last long if they need lots of ammo. Go at it right and there will be lots of guns and ammo to pick up, so you don't need to start with a lot of it. with 50 million dogs and cats hunting, you'll be robbed of your catch a lot and those critters will attract human attention. Then you'll need the fighting rifle, or you won't make it. I'll take gill nets, fish traps and trotlines over yo-yo's any day, too. Such stuff can be cached at your BOL, so their weight and bulk is irrelevant.


----------



## there4eyeM

A 30.06 (Ruger American Rifle?), good quality 12 g pump, .357 4" (Ruger Service Six?), .25 semi-auto (boot pistol), 9mm semi-auto (just because the ammo is so available, not because it is so great).


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

prison/con.net said:


> they won't last long if they need lots of ammo. Go at it right and there will be lots of guns and ammo to pick up, so you don't need to start with a lot of it. with 50 million dogs and cats hunting, you'll be robbed of your catch a lot and those critters will attract human attention. Then you'll need the fighting rifle, or you won't make it. I'll take gill nets, fish traps and trotlines over yo-yo's any day, too. Such stuff can be cached at your BOL, so their weight and bulk is irrelevant.



  Stealing ammo from the dead goes without saying.
And those dogs and cats eat just fine smoked over an oak fire.
    Really you'd need to figure out where you were going and how to get there with the most gear possible.
  Obviously if your walking it's going to be a problem because you really wouldnt want to walk the roads or drive em for that matter,they'll be obvious ambush points.
   If you knew the shit was coming and you had a prepared remote location your best bet would be to hole up until the die off.

   As far as gill nets go,i'd rather just make a stick trap across a small river or creek like the injuns used to do. All you need is a hatchet which you'll probably have anyway. Things like yo yos and rat traps can be set and forgotten while you tend to other needs as well.


----------



## WinterBorn

prison/con.net said:


> when you choose the right 2  guns, really, with .22lr conversion units, you CAN cover all the (needed) bases. Bird dont have to be shot out of the air, matches don't have to be competed in.  Sport hunting has nothing to do with survival poaching.  It's really depressing to see how many people don't understand that.  Noisy guns are not to be used if it's shtf, cause they will call in your killers and scare off the game. Shotguns can't be effectively suppressed. Non rapidfire guns are not to be risked.  If you need to forage, so will others, and some of them will shoot you on sight.



Your assumption is that these 5 guns are for a post-apocalyptic setting.   Actually, I was discussing what would you choose if you could only have 5 guns now.  To include guns for a SHTF situation is part of that, but not the entirety of the topic.


----------



## there4eyeM

Ah, yeah, not post-apocalyptic. Whew!
I stay with the 30.06 and the pump and the .357. Throw in a good .22 rifle (good for small game (used to hunt squirrels with one) and ammo is cheap and plentiful. Might as well dump the .25 for a .22 pistol, too. Let's see, that's four. Do I need another?
Well, a .50 caliber sniper rifle, just in case it is post-apocalyptic!
Ha!


----------



## WinterBorn

there4eyeM said:


> Ah, yeah, not post-apocalyptic. Whew!
> I stay with the 30.06 and the pump and the .357. Throw in a good .22 rifle (good for small game (used to hunt squirrels with one) and ammo is cheap and plentiful. Might as well dump the .25 for a .22 pistol, too. Let's see, that's four. Do I need another?
> Well, a .50 caliber sniper rifle, just in case it is post-apocalyptic!
> Ha!



I am not saying don't allow for a SHTF situation.   Just that this was not the point of the discussion. 

I like that you ditched the .25 auto.  Those rounds are so anemic and under powered.  You can get a derringer in a better caliber to do the trick.

And if you select the Ruger American in .308 instead of 30-06, you could get a semi-auto in the same caliber as a battle rifle.

Go with what you like, but I like to suggest things.


----------



## there4eyeM

Yeah, I did consider that, but I've always thought that if I were really in a conflict situation I wouldn't do so well too up-close. From where I would be sitting, steady and accurate would count more than fire-suppression. 
And before they got even that close (like, starting at a kilometer), the .50 would get them thinking about whether getting any closer was really worth it.


----------



## WinterBorn

there4eyeM said:


> Yeah, I did consider that, but I've always thought that if I were really in a conflict situation I wouldn't do so well too up-close. From where I would be sitting, steady and accurate would count more than fire-suppression.
> And before they got even that close (like, starting at a kilometer), the .50 would get them thinking about whether getting any closer was really worth it.



A .50 cal is a good way to reach out and touch someone from an extreme distance.  But the ammo and gun are super heavy, unwieldy and not good for much else.   If you want your 5 guns to include that, go for it.


----------



## prison/con.net

If you have a remingtonm 308 or 06 auto rifle, you dont need the bolt action nor the 308 auto. Nobody needs a shotgun, you just want one. No more than it can do for you, you lose more than you gain. Small game and birds rarely gain you back the calories that you spend on hunting them. YOu have to have abou 6=8 lbs of fish /game per day, every day, live weight, if that's all the food you have. So any given area is hunted out of small game and birds in just a month or so, just feeding one man.  If you want the area to sustain you, you have to have fish, plant food and SOME big game. If you have an optical sight or rifle sights on your shotgun, and if the area is thickly wooded, and if you jacklight and use bait, a shotgun can harvest quite a few deer per year, but the 308 auto can do it a lot better and a silenced, optical sighted 22 auto pistol can take the small game at least as well as the shotgun, cause it doesn't scare off everything with noise That more than makes up for not being able to take birds on the wing.  The rifle is also a lot better for fighting.


----------



## there4eyeM

(to WB, above)

You are absolutely right. I'm being a bit cavalier, but the rest of what I said is more serious.
I'm not carrying around any 'depleted uranium', either! Dial back to a nine millimeter for the cheap ammo again.
Still, when you absolutely, positively must punch through a cinder block wall to stop your foe, accept no substitutes (to paraphrase Samuel Jackson in 'Jackie Brown').


----------



## there4eyeM

The shotgun is in case they do get close.


----------



## WinterBorn

prison/con.net said:


> If you have a remingtonm 308 or 06 auto rifle, you dont need the bolt action nor the 308 auto. Nobody needs a shotgun, you just want one. No more than it can do for you, you lose more than you gain. Small game and birds rarely gain you back the calories that you spend on hunting them. YOu have to have abou 6=8 lbs of fish /game per day, every day, live weight, if that's all the food you have. So any given area is hunted out of small game and birds in just a month or so, just feeding one man.  If you want the area to sustain you, you have to have fish, plant food and SOME big game. If you have an optical sight or rifle sights on your shotgun, and if the area is thickly wooded, and if you jacklight and use bait, a shotgun can harvest quite a few deer per year, but the 308 auto can do it a lot better and a silenced, optical sighted 22 auto pistol can take the small game at least as well as the shotgun, cause it doesn't scare off everything with noise That more than makes up for not being able to take birds on the wing.  The rifle is also a lot better for fighting.



A shotgun makes an excellent fighting weapon, especially in close quarters.


----------



## WinterBorn

prison/con.net said:


> If you have a remingtonm 308 or 06 auto rifle, you dont need the bolt action nor the 308 auto. Nobody needs a shotgun, you just want one. No more than it can do for you, you lose more than you gain. Small game and birds rarely gain you back the calories that you spend on hunting them. YOu have to have abou 6=8 lbs of fish /game per day, every day, live weight, if that's all the food you have. So any given area is hunted out of small game and birds in just a month or so, just feeding one man.  If you want the area to sustain you, you have to have fish, plant food and SOME big game. If you have an optical sight or rifle sights on your shotgun, and if the area is thickly wooded, and if you jacklight and use bait, a shotgun can harvest quite a few deer per year, but the 308 auto can do it a lot better and a silenced, optical sighted 22 auto pistol can take the small game at least as well as the shotgun, cause it doesn't scare off everything with noise That more than makes up for not being able to take birds on the wing.  The rifle is also a lot better for fighting.



I use a shotgun for turkey hunting.  Nothing better.   As for bird hunting, I occasionally go for that and enjoy it.  It is not the only food I have, so that isn't an issue.  I eat what I hunt (except for coyote), but it is not y only source of food.

And if Fish & Game catches you hunting with a suppressed .22 pistol, you'll be doing time.


----------



## WinterBorn

If I didn't have my preferences down, I might consider the Ruger Scout rifle.  Anyone shot one yet?


----------

